# Cat Chat Secret Santa 2018 The Opening Thread



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well finally, here it is everyone!! 

When it's your time to open please post your photos and thank you's on this thread. 

Oh and clues too lol!! Especially if you are stuck and need any help. 


As is Santa's prerogative I am going to start the thread off if I may do so now. 


I have just spent the last few hours with a glass of wine, a clue to solve and the HBs finally opening their SS parcels on our last evening of peace before it all starts first thing in the morning....

Please bear with me as there are a LOT of photos I need to upload amid a vast sea of happy humble tears being shed by the bucket load....


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

WOW! Such fab gifts, what a way to kick things off. That bed is just exquisite and your SS has got your colours down exactly 

HBs doing justice with some brilliant pics as always


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Dear @LJC675 and of course Kalex and Suter.

I am overwhelmed by your kindness to the HBs it has left me in floods of tears. I have never seen such exquisitely wrapped gifts - it was hard to bring myself to open them.

The thought, effort and kindness you have shown is truly humbling. I haven't enough words to thank you.

The handmade toys alone were more than enough but the stunning bed has taken my breath away. It must have taken hours and hours of work. It will have pride of place in the kitchen with me where of course it matches perfectly. The bun feet, the handles that match my units, the colour, the detachable cushions... I don't know where to start.

Thank you. It will be treasured always not only for the beautiful piece it is but also the love that has gone into it.

I can't believe I have gifts as well. They are so prettily wrapped that I am going to savour them for another day and open on Christmas morning if that's ok. I will post on the thread of course.

Thank you. I can't thank you enough. From all of us xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We have had some toy swopping going on and toy swiping by one in particular lol.

The large flumps are Little H's
The extra large kicker is Huck's
The spiders and bugs are Holly's
And the little flumps with feathers Grace's

Though of course Little H thinks everything is his!!!

Huck is now fast asleep in the bed and not moving for anyone!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 383736
> View attachment 383737
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in awe too, what a brilliant start to Christmas!:Happy


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, that bed is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Wow, that bed is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have to say - that was my exact same thought. Totally amazing. Very lucky cats!!!


----------



## FloozieLoozie (Apr 5, 2018)

That bed is divine, I'm green with envy!! X


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Amazing wrapping and wow what a posh bed! 

Not opened and presents but opened the box for a sneak and opened the card and clue. I have to say the clue has me stumped so far! So I may have to ask for help tomorrow. 

Love the card as it has chickens on it


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They are the most spoilt rotten luckiest cats in the world!!!

And I have to say I think @LJC675 the most amazingly talented craft person I have ever come across! The detail unbelievable!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my goodness! @huckybuck what beautiful photos and @LJC675 what amazing gifts, I love that Huck is all tucked up on his new bed. How gorgeous, what lucky Huckybucks they are  I'm not surprised your eyes were leaking HB.

Merry Christmas you lovely lot xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh my word, that bed is amazing! What lucky HB's! @LJC675 you are super talented.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh that bed is absolutely beautiful and the little cushions are so pretty I’m in awe at the talent as well as the attention to detail. Im totally inspired to try more crafts in 2019


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Im in awe . how lovely x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So Holly's spiders have been washed - not by Holly hmm - whoops!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Absolutely;y beautiful!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh my days! Tears in this house ❤ So blown away with your SS ❤ What an amazing way to kick off the opening thread xx So well deserved lovely lady ❤❤

Merry Christmas HB & HBs xxxx

@LJC675 - your gifts are
clearly made with so much love and kindness. You are one very clever lovely lady xxx They are something else ❤❤❤❤


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

:Wideyed speechless


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

What amazing presents to start the opening thread with!! That bed is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh my word, beautiful gifts!! The talent that has gone into making that bed is amazing. Wowzers x


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am in awe. @huckybuck you have the luckiest cats in the world X. @LJC675 your sewing and making skills are amazing. Much love to all x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Such lovely, amazing gifts. Lucky HBs. That bed with its gorgeous cushions!!!

You're a multitalented lady LJC


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> :Wideyed speechless


me too  such lovely toys and the bed is FANTASTIC ! (however I can see WWIII breaking out at @huckybuck's place when each of the HB's decide it's theirs alone )


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow! That bed is amazing! Clearly a lot of effort has gone into making it and a lot of snooping of pics of your house to get it matching just right!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow, what talent. How lucky the HB's are! 

Now I'm really worried that mine are [email protected] :Nailbiting

Forgive me, it was my first time...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

jadeh31 said:


> Wow! That bed is amazing! Clearly a lot of effort has gone into making it and a lot of snooping of pics of your house to get it matching just right!


Hee hee, that's what I thought


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bronn opened his goodies this morning, he has been very spoiled!









"ooo what's in here?" He did kick them all out himself!









Ah ha, that explains it!!! I'll do the opening while he fishes out the rest of the dreamies!









Bronn eating imaginery food from his new bowl!









Look at all of his wonderful gifts, they will all be a great hit.









Playing with all the ball toys.









This brooch is already on my coat, you can see the lovely detail on the blanket too.









"Mmm sausages"









Yummy carrot treats (excuse the poo!).









"Hey, I want one too!"









Thank you so much @Tigermoon we all love our fantastic gifts.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

@Tigermoon I have also saved the wool, i'm tying my crackers later so it will come in very handy!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a wonderful start, love seeing all the pets @Vanessa131.

Have to agree about your wonderful bed HB, its beautiful, think there could be fisticuffs as to who sits in it, what lucky cats.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Charity said:


> What a wonderful start, love seeing all the pets @Vanessa131.
> 
> Have to agree about your wonderful bed HB, its beautiful, think there could be fisticuffs as to who sits in it, what lucky cats.


It may be the first bed in the history of all cat beds that actually gets used!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

jadeh31 said:


> Wow! That bed is amazing! Clearly a lot of effort has gone into making it and a lot of snooping of pics of your house to get it matching just right!





MilleD said:


> Hee hee, that's what I thought


I will confess to doing A LOT of snooping. I even had (I've deleted it now because that's just plain weird) a whole folder of @huckybuck house pictures, where I'd saved anything I could find with 'decor' shots in it.

Thanks for the compliments on the bed everyone, I had so much fun making it.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Aw @Vanessa131 lovely pics, how brilliant to see pics of the other 'kids' too.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Just viewing the thread.

@LJC675 amazing bed, you can have a new career doing custom orders very lovely:Cat

@Vanessa131 
Wonderful haul and nice the other pets were included


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

And we're off!

Lovely pictures of excited pussycats attacking presents, great stuff! @huckybuck the cat sofa is just incredible, what skill has gone into it!

Love too the photo of the guinea pig (?) getting his Christmas on too. Quite right little lad.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Teddi and Ralph have opened theirs this morning. There's quite a lot of pics showing that Jasper and Dave also got in on the action so there will be a lot of sharing going on.

To my SS, your pic in the top of the box got stuck to the cardboard so It's go some attached to it.

The parcels:










And some opening pics:


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

And the giving the game away gifts:


















And the cats particularly enjoying the dancer toy:


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Present opening went better than I expected  He actually 'took part' !

"Are all these parcels for ME ?"


































































So far all the 'smelly' toys are a great hit - especially the blue teddy and the blue kicker with feathers Haven't actually shown him the treats yet but I know they will all go down a storm
(Second post coming up with more pictures !)


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So I'm pretty sure that my Secret Santa is @Whompingwillow

Thank you so much, I love everything, but especially the beautiful picture of Teddi and Ralph.

A couple more pics


























Teddi was more interested with where the dangly toy attached to the doorframe!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MilleD 
Love the cat dancer pics! Awesome personalized gifts


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

And there's more ....................................

all my lovely "slave" pressies  (including my favourite sweeties !









and Bertie's "haul" (but missing a couple of toys that he took to play with !)










and, finally, my clue










which I think is @Jannor and Coleycat, Lilly, Tilly and Sykes
(Coleycat you did a magnificent job of wrapping the pressies)

Thank you, thank you from both of us:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Summercat said:


> @MilleD
> Love the cat dancer pics! Awesome personalized gifts


Aren't they?

The action pics are really tricky when you have to play with the toy and use the camera! So apologies for the blurriness, but I was hoping to add a sense of movement. Honestly


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Bertie'sMum said:


> And there's more ....................................
> 
> all my lovely "slave" pressies  (including my favourite sweeties !
> View attachment 383936
> ...


Loving the cat bags


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MilleD 
All my action pics are blurry till I get a proper camera, besides my phone but I think they are cute pics :Cat the cat dancer really looks like what it says

@Bertie'sMum & Bertie 
Nice haul! The teddy is very cute


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Me too ❤ Beautiful gifts! The bags are just lush ❤


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Summercat said:


> @MilleD
> All my action pics are blurry till I get a proper camera, besides my phone but I think they are cute pics :Cat the cat dancer really looks like what it says


Even my oldie Dave got in on the action, she is normally more reserved and likes to play lying down, but no, there she is up on her hind legs!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MilleD 
Dave is my fave out of those pics, she looks so cute reaching with both paws


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MilleD said:


> So I'm pretty sure that my Secret Santa is @Whompingwillow
> 
> Thank you so much, I love everything, but especially the beautiful picture of Teddi and Ralph.


Hmm, it's been pointed out that I might have my SS wrong as I know who did the painting - but perhaps they did it for someone else.

It's @ChaosCat 's guys on the T-shirt. So maybe my secret santa is @ChaosCat .

Way to confuse me guys


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Maybe the top picture, that got stuck to the cardboard, helps you to decide?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

@MilleD love that 1st picture of Ralph with the feather toy, we don't get to see enough of him. The personalised drawings from @Whompingwillow are amazing, so clever.

Edit:
Aw, now just seen the post about a wrong SS guess, I think the pics were still @Whompingwillow, but even if not, I they're still brilliant.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ChaosCat said:


> Maybe the top picture, that got stuck to the cardboard, helps you to decide?


I assumed that might be something to do with the clue, but now I'm even more confused.

I have to go to the Docs for some blood tests now so will have to resume this later.

Whoever it is, thank you.

So confused...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ChaosCat said:


> Maybe the top picture, that got stuck to the cardboard, helps you to decide?


See, that made me think of Toppy and Bunty.

Maybe.

Gah!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> And the giving the game away gifts:
> 
> View attachment 383930
> 
> ...


Oh my god - @MilleD - is that a cat planter i see on one of ur pics? Whatever it is, it's stunningly beautiful xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> Oh my god - @MilleD - is that a cat planter i see on one of ur pics? Whatever it is, it's stunningly beautiful xx


It is, It came with cat grass seeds. I'll try and get a better pic later.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> @MilleD love that 1st picture of Ralph with the feather toy, we don't get to see enough of him. The personalised drawings from @Whompingwillow are amazing, so clever.
> 
> Edit:
> Aw, now just seen the post about a wrong SS guess, I think the pics were still @Whompingwillow, but even if not, I they're still brilliant.


They are, I found them on her Instagram :Hilarious

I thought I was being clever...


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

The presents are still wrapped up but I "think" I solved my clue last night;










If I haven't watched cartoons I don't think I would have solved it as, if I'm right it lead my in the right direction for the others (with some help from google). So I think it might be Dumpling?

Presents will be opened tomorrow.

Yes as per some other cats it seems Lola has tried to own a number of presents under the tree!

Also I'm really not sure she is going to pose as well as Huckybuck's cats for photos but we'll give it a go!

Hannah


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> And there's more ....................................
> 
> all my lovely "slave" pressies  (including my favourite sweeties !
> View attachment 383936
> ...


It was indeed us - glad he loves the Smellies! and I hope he likes the Xmas dinner - I know he's tricky with food x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Our turn  Our turn 

Omg!!!

So!

The HRH's kicking things off with opening our SS :Cat

So slave, what do we have here then? Is it for us?





































All these beautifully wrapped gifts! We have been absolutely ruined ❤










It's rammed in this box Slave and seems I'm the king in this house, let me get in to see:




























There's more ❤.........


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Can we start unwrapping pleeease:




























If you don't let us, then i'll Just sit here and bite the box until you do!!










Omg! Presents!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@LJC675 and @huckybuck wow
That bed is divine and the detail on cushions is amazing

X


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

More: I'm not sure if these are for me but I'm King Tom Tat so I'm having them anyway!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

That's never little Owl Face??! He's huge!!! Glad to see them all getting into it though xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Loving this thread. I need to up my game wrapping presents totally! 

I now realise how unartistic I am ! X

Looking forward to more pics x


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

@Vanessa131 I'm so pleased all the presents went down well with all parties! The wool was my mum's idea as I had no idea how to wrap balls without using a crazy amount of sellotape LOL. 
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

And more again:



















And some presents for the Slave:

❤❤❤❤




























And my absolute fave ❤❤










Basically all amounts to this


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

And our clue ❤










A certain pusscat known as our uncle ❤ And is the image of the cat on the front of this card ❤

I think the pics say it all xxx

We have been absolutely ruined xxxx

You have blown us away with our SS @Mrs Funkin xxxxx

Thank you from the bottom of our hearts xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh and one pic I saved especially for @Mrs Funkin xxx

Lord Freddy of Owl Face ❤










❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tigermoon said:


> @Vanessa131 I'm so pleased all the presents went down well with all parties! The wool was my mum's idea as I had no idea how to wrap balls without using a crazy amount of sellotape LOL.
> Merry Christmas!!


It's a wrapping idea I will certainly steal! We love all of the presents, the remaining dreamies are now locked away!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

@Clairabella @Mrs Funkin I sooo love the pebble picture it's gorgeous.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Oh and one pic I saved especially for @Mrs Funkin xxx
> 
> Lord Freddy of Owl Face ❤
> 
> ...


Look at him standing so proud, with his tail right up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm at work so sneakily looking but @Clairabella you are very welcome  Hope the slave and the human sister liked their gifts too...more later xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(And Baby Freddy you are too delicious for words! Make sure you keep the chenille blanket, it was just for you for snuggling in xxx)


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> @Clairabella @Mrs Funkin I sooo love the pebble picture it's gorgeous.


Thank you ❤ It's absolutely stunning isn't it! I completely love it xxxx



LJC675 said:


> Look at him standing so proud, with his tail right up.


 He runs around the house like that constantly and because he has a snap in the end of his tail it bends over like he is trying to pick up a signal from the tip of his tail lol xx

I could eat him though, he is the definition of C-U-T-E ❤❤❤


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Very lovely @Clairabella 
I especially like the cat stone decoration. 
And Freddy looking excited in the opening pics, is so cute with his little bushy tail.
Xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Clairabella so lovely to see the royal family receiving they're SS prezzies!! And what fab prezzies they are too Mrs F!! Can't believe how quickly Lord Freddie of Owl face has grown as always, he's absolutely gorgeous!x


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Jannor said:


> It was indeed us - glad he loves the Smellies! and I hope he likes the Xmas dinner - I know he's tricky with food x


My sitting room floor looks like a cat playground - there are toys everywhere 
I'm saving the Christmas dinner tin for tomorrow as won't get the chance to bring home a doggy (sorry, Kitty) bag from where I'm having my Christmas lunch !


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Loving the cat bags


I needed a new tote shopping bag  plus the little one will come in very handy for taking my mid-shift snack to the cattery !


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> That's never little Owl Face??! He's huge!!! Glad to see them all getting into it though xx


It is indeed lol ❤ My baby boy ❤


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @MilleD
> All my action pics are blurry till I get a proper camera, besides my phone but I think they are cute pics :Cat the cat dancer really looks like what it says
> 
> @Bertie'sMum & Bertie
> Nice haul! The teddy is very cute


up until now he's resolutely ignored any 'teddy' type toys that I've bought him, but he absolutely loves this little blue one (he's "loved" it so much this morning that it's now all wet and soggy )


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Oh and one pic I saved especially for @Mrs Funkin xxx
> 
> Lord Freddy of Owl Face ❤
> 
> ...


Until I got Joey I had never seen a cat hold his tail like that. Joey always wraps his tail back over himself, I see Lord Freddy does the same!!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> Oh and one pic I saved especially for @Mrs Funkin xxx
> 
> Lord Freddy of Owl Face ❤
> 
> ...


I'm sure I recall @Mrs Funkin saying she didn't have a big enough box (pesky?) and you said you hoped she was your secret santa?

If that's the case then it just proves that wishes do come true... :Happy


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Trixie1 said:


> @Clairabella so lovely to see the royal family receiving they're SS prezzies!! And what fab prezzies they are too Mrs F!! Can't believe how quickly Lord Freddie of Owl face has grown as always, he's absolutely gorgeous!x


Thank you love xx

Their gifts! There's so many, I've got so many pics and could've just kept going and going with the posts but it's not fair on everyone else for me to clog up the thread!

Im feeling so overwhelmed. Literally! I can't get the pics on here quick enough and also can't get my words out!

The royal human dister also had gifts! Mrs F also bought for Lord Owl too which it wasn't meant to be, I just said his big brothers on signing up ❤ She has gone above and beyond. There is so much stuff but so much thought! Mrs F knows us to a T and that's what has touched me the most! Aside from how generous she has been but the thought she Mrs F has put into it is something else! I can't get over it! Xx

Doesn't take a lot but talking about it has made my eyes wet lol. Is it too early for a wine lol xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Clairabell - never to early for wine !


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> Until I got Joey I had never seen a cat hold his tail like that. Joey always wraps his tail back over himself, I see Lord Freddy does the same!!!


Lol!! It's the cutest lol. I've not seen it before either until baby bird and not seen any others since lol xx

Does Joey still do it xxx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Thank you love xx
> 
> Their gifts! There's so many, I've got so many pics and could've just kept going and going with the posts but it's not fair on everyone else for me to clog up the thread!
> 
> ...


I think we would all love to see more pics  That's what this is all about - seeing the joy from slaves and kitties alike!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Lol!! It's the cutest lol. I've not seen it before either until baby bird and not seen any others since lol xx
> 
> Does Joey still do it xxx


Yep!! He loves showing off his bum !!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ChaosCat said:


> Maybe the top picture, that got stuck to the cardboard, helps you to decide?


Ok, I've been for my blood tests and am still confused.

There's two cats on the pic that the cardboard got stuck on but they look like a ginger tabby and a black and white sort of tabby (I hope the stuck on cardboard isn't hiding something obvious.

The T-shirt is definitely @ChaosCat 's crew, so I reckon it's @ChaosCat who is my SS, but WW did the pic for her and posted the parcel to me.

Final answer.

Is that right?


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Clairabella said:


> Thank you love xx
> 
> Their gifts! There's so many, I've got so many pics and could've just kept going and going with the posts but it's not fair on everyone else for me to clog up the thread!
> 
> ...


And there was Mrs F worrying that her recipient may be disappointed with her gifts! think this says it all Mrs F no need to worry anymore, you have one very, very happy recipient!! nope!! Not to early for wine! I'm about to have my second glass x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome photos and gifts so far! :Woot

Bagpuss will be opening tomorrow morning.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

It's so exciting seeing all the presents! Am half tempted to open the tonks gifts... But I've been telling them all day to be good or there will be no presents tomorrow!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Psygon said:


> It's so exciting seeing all the presents! Am half tempted to open the tonks gifts... But I've been telling them all day to be good or there will be no presents tomorrow!


Yep, we're tomorrow as well.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So lovely to see some of the Openings already and lots of lovely photos of kitties enjoying their gifts!!

I "allowed" the HBs to use the lounge after bedtime last night so that they could sleep in their bed and play with their toys if they wanted to - usually we close everything down and take them to bed...not one cat came upstairs rofl!!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I will be opening mine later when Mr T comes home. I can't wait x


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> The presents are still wrapped up but I "think" I solved my clue last night;
> 
> View attachment 383975
> 
> ...


You guessed right! We are indeed your Secret Santas  I hope Lola likes her presents, can't wait to see her opening! Xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We may open later but Santa may not be coming to Coco who I just caught trying to steal my ham


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Ok, I've been for my blood tests and am still confused.
> 
> There's two cats on the pic that the cardboard got stuck on but they look like a ginger tabby and a black and white sort of tabby (I hope the stuck on cardboard isn't hiding something obvious.
> 
> ...


Sorry, no points.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry, no points.


Oh my god!

My give up...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry, no points.


Ok, so the picture in the box is Saffi and Mojo, but their cloud suits have escaped and it's showing their stripy underclothes?

Hence the cotton wool clouds left behind and them looking a bit vexed?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've still got a parcel to open, not sure I'm going to bother as I'm *rubbish* at this :Hilarious


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Oh my god!
> My give up...


I said I was not going to help anybody but look at the background of the pic.

Edit. I should have waited!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> We may open later but Santa may not be coming to Coco who I just caught trying to steal my ham


Noooooo.....I'm sure it was only a little bit:Hungry


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

QOTN said:


> I said I was not going to help anybody but look at the background of the pic.
> 
> Edit. I should have waited!


So my initial guess was right?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I'm sure I recall @Mrs Funkin saying she didn't have a big enough box (pesky?) and you said you hoped she was your secret santa?
> 
> If that's the case then it just proves that wishes do come true... :Happy


Omg yes! I remember that conversation too lol xxx

I did wish for that! HB; citruspips and Faye are my new fairy godmothers lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I’m having too much fun...


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

I messed up in two ways yet still managed to confuse you as planned, even if slightly more then I meant to....  sorry MilleD!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Whompingwillow said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I'm having too much fun...




Are you my Secret Santa WW?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Whompingwillow said:


> I messed up in two ways yet still managed to confuse you as planned, even if slightly more then I meant to....  sorry MilleD!


So you are my secret santa?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@Clairabella i am just posting a few pics now of the helpful prep from Oscar  I hope you like them (& some of the construction of your pebble kitties, so you know it was me who made it, despite being seriously craft challenged!). I'm so glad you like the little picture  

















































































Ta daaaaaaaaaaa! Merry Christmas, my little Welsh cakes xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> @Clairabella @Mrs Funkin I sooo love the pebble picture it's gorgeous.


Thanks @LJC675 coming from a crafting goddess such as yourself, that makes me grin  xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Clairabella i am just posting a few pics now of the helpful prep from Oscar  I hope you like them (& some of the construction of your pebble kitties, so you know it was me who made it, despite being seriously craft challenged!). I'm so glad you like the little picture
> View attachment 384092
> 
> 
> ...


Awww Mrs F! What are you doing to me :Arghh They are brilliant pics ❤ Only complaint I have is that you didn't close the box up at the halfway point and send him in the teleporter to me - with the gifts lol xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I meant to ask you about the pebble art frame actually but didn’t want to sound rude lol.

When I was ‘assessing’ it lol I had a good look and tried to decide if it was the home made gift and then I thought ‘nah, Mrs F said she is creatively challenged so can’t be’ lol xxx

It’s beautiful xx literally in love with it xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> Awww Mrs F! What are you doing to me :Arghh They are brilliant pics ❤ Only complaint I have is that you didn't close the box up at the halfway point and send him in the teleporter to me - with the gifts lol xxx


I was going to say that you would wish she would have left Oscar in the box


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I was going to say that you would wish she would have left Oscar in the box


With the gifts tho of course  wouldn't want Mrs F taking those beauties back lol xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> With the gifts tho of course  wouldn't want Mrs F taking those beauties back lol xx


Well that goes without saying


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'd just like to point out that I will be opening my second SS parcel around oh, the 15th of January.

I can then work out who my other SS is by process of elimination.

Thank you.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@Mrs Funkin look what my mam has gone and done to me with my new blanky ❤

Yes I really loves this actually coz I am a cuddly owl face lol


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

The pebble picture is lovely


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Well that goes without saying


:Hilarious

I knew you would see my point of view lol xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

MilleD said:


> So you are my secret santa?


Yes


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

I think @ChaosCat and I did good though  that went much better then imagined


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Whompingwillow said:


> I think @ChaosCat and I did good though  that went much better then imagined


See, I was convinced it was you, until @SuboJvR sowed a seed of doubt (I'll kill her later by the way!! :Hilarious), and then @ChaosCat pitched in about the picture and I was really confused.

If they weren't such beautiful gifts, I'd be annoyed!! 

So thank you very much @Whompingwillow . To @ChaosCat and @SuboJvR . I'll get you back one day :Hilarious

You even say on your Instagram page that the picture was a commission. And I thought "Ha, I'm not being thrown by that!!" :Hilarious


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Such lovely photos! We;ve got a full on day tomorrow so I'm going to get the boys on the case shortly!! Exciting :Woot


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> @Mrs Funkin look what my mam has gone and done to me with my new blanky ❤
> 
> Yes I really loves this actually coz I am a cuddly owl face lol
> 
> ...


What are you trying to do to me, CB? xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> @Mrs Funkin look what my mam has gone and done to me with my new blanky ❤
> 
> Yes I really loves this actually coz I am a cuddly owl face lol
> 
> ...


Can't believe how big Owl Face is !!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> What are you trying to do to me, CB? xx


Just thought I'd casually spam CC with pics of owl face that's all lol xx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Aaaah it's so exciting. Honestly, I can't imagine this year without this place. Everyone has been wonderful, so kind and supportive and helpful, and the icing on the cake has absolutely been Secret Santa. I really enjoyed putting our parcel together and it's soooo lovely to see everyone opening their gifts now.

But without further ado, Joey's opening!!!

The box was wrapped itself so this turned into present number 1 whilst mummy got on with investigating further...










We had very clear instructions to leave our clue, which was on the outside, until last...

So on we went with the pressies, all beautifully wrapped...

Mum is this really all for me??










Are you sure mum, who would do this?? This one smells nice...










A sneaky preview with this one, which has proved a hit!!










We're both a little bit overwhelmed at this point!!










Either that or he wants me to hurry up.

Is this box mine too, mum??










Oh wow, look at this snuggly new blankie mummy.

And what are these lovely toys? They smell amazing.

A NEW PINKY BEAR OMG










There's DEFINITELY something tasty inside here mum.










I'm just going to have a little rest, sitting on all my new things, so you can't steal them, whilst you prepare the rest of the photos, ok?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Can't believe how big Owl Face is !!


Don't be cruel MilleD lol the camera actually adds 10lbs lol it's funny though how everyone thinks he's big but I see him as dinky lol xx he's solid like a bull but i always thought he was little lol xxx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Joey loves these little handmade goodies,










he's really intrigued by the smell and had a good play...










And he also said thank you (this is him bumping his head on me, which he usually does as a "aww fanks mum")










Back to play!!










And then there's his very exciting Christmas dinner package!!!










(The main event being a tin of Thrive Chicken and, of course, Turkey!!!) - and a tube of Chicken & Duck Cosma snackies in the gold tub.










These will go down very well!!! Thank you, SS!

Now, there was a bow tie in this box, so he could dress up for the occasion...










I managed to get one good photo...










Before he decided enough was enough


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

MilleD said:


> See, I was convinced it was you, until @SuboJvR sowed a seed of doubt (I'll kill her later by the way!! :Hilarious), and then @ChaosCat pitched in about the picture and I was really confused.
> 
> If they weren't such beautiful gifts, I'd be annoyed!!
> 
> ...


Perhaps you have never seen WW talking about her marshmallow clouds?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

QOTN said:


> Perhaps you have never seen WW talking about her marshmallow clouds?


I have, but I think I was thrown by the seed of doubt sown by she who shall not be named, and ChaosCat not helping.

Like I said, my first guess was spot on - that may have got lost in my confusion later on 

I'm easily swayed apparently. Who knew!? :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> Joey loves these little handmade goodies,
> 
> View attachment 384121
> 
> ...


Omg melted ❤

Joey wins the most beautiful festive cat competition hands down!!!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

MilleD said:


> See, I was convinced it was you, until @SuboJvR sowed a seed of doubt (I'll kill her later by the way!! :Hilarious), and then @ChaosCat pitched in about the picture and I was really confused.
> 
> If they weren't such beautiful gifts, I'd be annoyed!!
> 
> ...


I need to be careful! I dont know who follows me there :Nailbiting and was convinced you didnt, but I did write 'commission' just in case.... yes get them back please so I can have more fun haha:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

MilleD said:


> I have, but I think I was thrown by the seed of doubt sown by she who shall not be named, and ChaosCat not helping.
> 
> Like I said, my first guess was spot on - that may have got lost in my confusion later on
> 
> I'm easily swayed apparently. Who knew!? :Hilarious


I will let you have it - your gut feeling WAS right


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

And lastly onto mummy's gifts...

A beautiful bauble to commemorate our first Christmas together










The most gorgeous artwork. I can't get over how like Joey this is. Someone is extremely talented!!

It's just gorgeous and will have pride of place on the walls.










A lovely new mug and lunch box, with a very specific lovely print on!!










And so to the final bunch (the dinner box is out of the edge of the photo)...










And of course our clue, which Joey is helpfully covering up in the photo above.

For some reason I had an inkling that our SS might be this person. Everything is just perfect, they really got me & Joey down to a T. And you may have noticed, I was hands free with the camera - even Mr JvR, who said I couldn't do SS, was definitely converted by the end.

So thank you from us all, to the lovely @Clairabella , Amy, Tom Tat, Edward & Freddy OwlFace.    Merry Christmas you lovely lovely lot, thank you soooo much for our wonderful gifts. ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

I had no idea there was a Freddy in Thomas the Tank Engine!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> And lastly onto mummy's gifts...
> 
> A beautiful bauble to commemorate our first Christmas together
> 
> ...


Awww you are very welcome lovely lady xxx so glad you liked the gifts ❤ My stomach was in knots as you was posting lol xxx

Merry Christmas to you, Mr JvR and the main man himself beautiful JoeJoe ❤❤

Hope you all have a fab Christmas love xxx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Ok sorry @MilleD for causing confusion!!! But... can someone explain @Whompingwillow then why are Annie & Bonny on the t-shirt!? I'm so confused by this!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 383740
> We have had some toy swopping going on and toy swiping by one in particular lol.
> 
> The large flumps are Little H's
> ...


I simply love that bed. And since cats spend 18 hours a day or more sleeping this will be a hit in the HB family xx

I will open our presents later or today. I hope you forgive me but Pooh is sound asleep (and snoring) so I'm not able to take pics xx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> Ok sorry @MilleD for causing confusion!!! But... can someone explain @Whompingwillow then why are Annie & Bonny on the t-shirt!? I'm so confused by this!!


And the confusion continues.. :Hilarious
It was done deliberately to do just that haha


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> Oh my days! Tears in this house ❤ So blown away with your SS ❤ What an amazing way to kick off the opening thread xx So well deserved lovely lady ❤❤
> 
> Merry Christmas HB & HBs xxxx
> 
> ...


I hope that @LJC will be Pooh's secret Santa next year because you are a super talented lady 

I'm pretty sure that my SS spoiled us too ... I wish I could open the presents already but I have to wait for His Majesty the Union Jack cat


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Omg melted ❤
> 
> Joey wins the most beautiful festive cat competition hands down!!!!!


I had to try and get a proper photo for you!!! Bless him.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SuboJvR said:


> Ok sorry @MilleD for causing confusion!!! But... can someone explain @Whompingwillow then why are Annie & Bonny on the t-shirt!? I'm so confused by this!!


As you said in your message, they were in cahoots, but not in the way we thought :Hilarious

Love you all though x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> I had to try and get a proper photo for you!!! Bless him.


Really suits him ❤ Literally looks the cutest xxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well here we go:










Beautifully wrapped gifts by our SS, with a couple of clues....and instructions not to open the envelope until last. More in that later!!








































Ooh now make sure you haven't missed any, mummy!!



















First out, beautiful stockings each for the boys! We have opened one gift from each so far ...










Something smells nice in there!!










I got a kicker!!!!! It's nearly as big as meee (and that's going some!)










I got straws mum!! My most favourite thing ever!!










And a vibrating mouse! I loves mouses...not sure what I'd do if I saw a real one though lol.










Mum was very spoilt too, with a lovely calendar, a cute tea-towel (cats of course!), some balm, and a personalised magnet.

As the boys were getting overwhelmed we have hidden the stocking presents for now and I'll take part 2 on Boxing Day.

Now as for our Santa, it was a little puzzling ...part2 follows


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I had to do a jigsaw first to see if I could work the clue out as to our SS identity.

Sadly I failed so opened the second card!!

I have PM my SS but can you guess?? X


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Someone peaked a bit too early bless him!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Love the Joey painting and oranament @Clairabella & @SuboJvR


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Summercat said:


> Love the Joey painting and oranament @Clairabella & @SuboJvR


It's paper craft!! It's all been cut from paper and arranged, it's soooo clever!!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Summercat said:


> Love the Joey painting and oranament @Clairabella & @SuboJvR


As much as it pains me to admit this lol......

The frame art was an order placed with someone else.

The amazing Musketeer Joey was my idea in theory as in I asked WW to create a musketeer Joey but totally whompingwillow's creation so can't take credit for that either I'm afraid xx

Only the bauble was my handy work lol xx


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm loving this thread! I think i may have to get mines out and let them open a few things now!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Clairabella 
Still very nice, made to order or made by self


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Okay. I got Human daddy to open the box and bring me the clue. I may have had a couple of drinks but my eyes are leaky just at the clue! Look at it!

















@huckybuck I am pretty sure it is you...I am off to investigate further. That old postcard is totally gorgeous and on the fridge already...I love it! Oscar has his nose into the most lovely smelling thing too (and look at the paper! Be still my heart!)


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

I want to say a massive thank you to my secret santa. This is our first year doing it and they have been spolit and both love their presents!

Interest started straight away!


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Loved the tags on the presents















And presents for me too


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Odin was straight into one of ivy's presents


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> As much as it pains me to admit this lol......
> 
> The frame art was an order placed with someone else.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter where they came from my lovely, they're absolutely gorgeous and it was wonderful for you to think of us in such creative ways.

My own creativity is SEVERELY lacking. I wish I could 'do' crafts. I haven't the imagination, talent nor time :Arghh maybe next year with my new job I can have a go. Mrs F's pebble kitties are amaaaazing.

PS: only just realised, is the name Clairabella also related to Thomas, his carriages Annie & Clarabel? (of course little Annie being the foster kitty!!)


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Odins gifts 









Ivy's presents










And some lovely things for me










As for the clue I am completely stumped but thank you so much to our secret santa. Lots of thought went into it and they have things that I already know they will like and some great things that they have never had before


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 384221
> View attachment 384222
> View attachment 384219
> View attachment 384220
> ...


I bet @Mrs Funkin keeps the wrapping paper


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

@jadeh31 I know who it is


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Jannor said:


> @jadeh31 I know who it is


The only thing I can think is it might be @cava14 una as one of the cats is called spice? And variety is the spice of life?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Jannor said:


> @jadeh31 I know who it is


ooh, I think I do too


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Turns out from the delivery note my secret santa actually lives very close to me!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

jadeh31 said:


> The only thing I can think is it might be @cava14 una as one of the cats is called spice? And variety is the spice of life?


@cava14 una has a cat called Piper too  which goes with my clue.

I think we have the same SS  I am finishing the opening in the morning so will post pics and clue then, but your clue and cute sheep bag confirmed my first guess.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

jadeh31 said:


> Turns out from the delivery note my secret santa actually lives very close to me!


I knew you were both from Scotland - I was initially looking for everyone from Scotland when I saw my clue but then I saw the cats names and got it.


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

They've been left a couple to play with tonight and they can get the rest over the next few days









First time iv seen a bunny kick from her!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> I bet @Mrs Funkin keeps the wrapping paper


Wait until you see the other wrapping paper! OMG!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wait until you see the other wrapping paper! OMG!


That paper is gorgeous - can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> It doesn't matter where they came from my lovely, they're absolutely gorgeous and it was wonderful for you to think of us in such creative ways.
> 
> My own creativity is SEVERELY lacking. I wish I could 'do' crafts. I haven't the imagination, talent nor time :Arghh maybe next year with my new job I can have a go. Mrs F's pebble kitties are amaaaazing.
> 
> PS: only just realised, is the name Clairabella also related to Thomas, his carriages Annie & Clarabel? (of course little Annie being the foster kitty!!)


Thank you xx can't tell you how happy I am that you like your gifts. That's all I hoped for when taking part in this coz I'm sure like many of us here, I put my heart and soul into it to try and make it nice - it's the best feeling to know that you and Joey like them as it's Only what you and Joey deserve xx

I wish I could say I was that creative on the name front love lol xx

That's fab how you thought of that but no love, my username just came from my 'nicknames' lol. My uncle always called me clairabell and my mum calls me Bella xxx

It's funny coz @ChaosCat helped me with my clue, which I thought was genius. Thomas & Edward are the tank engines and Freddy was Freddie my foster so when I adopted him I wanted to stick with Thomas the tank engine names. Someone here told me Freddy could stay Freddy coz there's a Freddy tank lol. I didn't realise either until that point.

I was hoping you wouldn't get my clue so easily lol I didn't know if you knew about the Thomas the Tank theme xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@jadeh31 
Nice to see them having fun with their pressies:Cat


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wait until you see the other wrapping paper! OMG!


❤❤❤


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

We are out of the house most of the day tomorrow so all presents SS or otherwise will be opened around midnight. Very exciting!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Ali71 
I can't guess the puzzle clue:Shy

The silver wand toy looks intriguing


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

This has l


Clairabella said:


> Thank you xx can't tell you how happy I am that you like your gifts. That's all I hoped for when taking part in this coz I'm sure like many of us here, I put my heart and soul into it to try and make it nice - it's the best feeling to know that you and Joey like them as it's Only what you and Joey deserve xx
> 
> I wish I could say I was that creative on the name front love lol xx
> 
> ...


It's surprising when you google the tank engines how many of them there are lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @Ali71
> I can't guess the puzzle clue:Shy
> 
> The silver wand toy looks intriguing


I couldn't even attempt a guess either SC xxx

Can't wait to see who though lol xx


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @jadeh31
> Nice to see them having fun with their pressies:Cat


I'm not sure I want to give them the ones I got them now coz I think they'll be a disappointment!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Thank you xx can't tell you how happy I am that you like your gifts. That's all I hoped for when taking part in this coz I'm sure like many of us here, I put my heart and soul into it to try and make it nice - it's the best feeling to know that you and Joey like them as it's Only what you and Joey deserve xx
> 
> I wish I could say I was that creative on the name front love lol xx
> 
> ...


That's so cool how you named them all after Thomas tanks. There's so many excellent names to choose from as well !! 

And yes we all love them  Saving some Christmas snackies for the big day (after we get home from dad's, Joey will be owed some fuss and treats!!)


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

We opened our first Secret Santa presents this evening and will be opening our second parcel tomorrow! This one was for Leela and Inca, I took loads of photos and will try to narrow it down, bear with me while I upload them in several posts, our internet is the slowest thing ever!

Leela started investigating the HUGE box of presents, I think she was a bit overwhelmed!!









There was a box specially for her inside...









Filled with wonderful goodies!









Especially the deliciously stinky cat drugs!! :Hungry Leela is a very big fan...









Stoned Leela!









TBC....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Okay. We've opened the presents in the box and will save Oscar's stocking until tomorrow. We have been so so spoilt. I feel like this might be an Oscar Speech...! If I can actually see the screen, I will try to type some coherent words.

When we adopted Oscar, I felt very out of my depth. I still am, I have so much to learn. I have had so much help and love on here, from people we don't know and most likely will never meet IRL. I am totally and utterly blown away by @huckybuck's kindness. There are also the most amazing commissions in there from @slartibartfast and @idris and the most beautiful blanket - HB did you make it? I just don't know what to say. Human Daddy and I got matching presents which are beautiful. I don't know what I would have done without finding this place, it's been my saviour and even though I still over-think everything, I do think I am improving (or at least I'm trying to)  Even the paper is just incredible - Huckybuck, it's stunning.






































I leave you with some pictures of our beautiful boy (and us) enjoying his presents. There may be several posts full of photos, I apologise now.

@huckybuck I will treasure our gifts, thank you so much. Thank you sounds totally insignificant, I'm not very eloquent but goodness me, what a lucky little family we are.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Happy Christmas everyone :Cat

Been awol for a bit but can't miss the SS thread so logged on especially to see the lovely photos 

So far so Brill!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Aww lovely presents and Ocar's being so good 

Isn't that Little H on the red wrapping paper?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> Happy Christmas everyone :Cat
> 
> Been awol for a bit but can't miss the SS thread so logged on especially to see the lovely photos
> 
> So far so Brill!


You can see fat Sykes tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Some of a certain someone off his head on @slartibartfast and @idris 's crocheted beauties!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> That's so cool how you named them all after Thomas tanks. There's so many excellent names to choose from as well !!
> 
> And yes we all love them  Saving some Christmas snackies for the big day (after we get home from dad's, Joey will be owed some fuss and treats!!)


Sounds perfect ❤ Please make sure he wears his bow ❤ Xx

That made it for me xx he couldn't have looked more beautiful had he tried to lol xx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

She was having such fun rolling about on the floor she knocked all her presents over!









We got some fab fluffy flying frenzy attachments, which she quickly made off with









We also got this amazing bed! It's beautiful and so soft (and great fro storing you toys on!). It matches the fabric that the toys are made of, so I wonder if it was made by our Secret Santa, if so, you are so talented! It's amazing, Leela is very much in love with her new bed :Cat









It was Inca's turn to open some presents next, with Hector's help of course!

She had a gorgeous soft, fluffy blanket, she's been having a lovely time kneading it! There were some adorable little pom pom balls to play with too









And some cute little mouseys! 








TBC....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Even more! So spoilt.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Jannor said:


> You can see fat Sykes tomorrow!


She doesn't have a lb on gipsy  who is surprisingly still with us. I will log in tomorrow to see the beautiful lady


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Sounds perfect ❤ Please make sure he wears his bow ❤ Xx
> 
> That made it for me xx he couldn't have looked more beautiful had he tried to lol xx


I had such a job trying to get him to look at me lol! That was the best I could do


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Look at our beautiful mugs


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh wow @Mrs Funkin those toys look so cool, Oscar loves them, he looks so happy. What a lucky lucky boy to be rescued by you. I've sent pictures to hubby, I tell him often about Oscar and his adventures. Oscar is Joey's friend you see.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

@Mrs Funkin wow - a whole family of crochet toys! They're gorgeous


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay so here goes. This is our first ever Secret Santa and it is my lovely kittens first Christmas.

We bought the box down stairs and there was much interest










Then Severus got stuck in










First we opened the big soft one and it was a lovely new sleeping mat, all soft and cushiony









Then came lovely little mice to play with and bat around.










Next came the most favourite thing of all, a little bird that has feathers and tweets. Severus has claimed this as his own.










Then came a pack of chicken treats which they shared while I opened my lovely slave presents.

I was lucky enough to get some Belgian chocolate, a cat scarf, some lovely notecards and a beautiful owl shaped tea infuser.










Thank you so much @Britt and the wonderful Pooh for our thoughtful presents. How lucky we were to be able to take part in this together x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I am honestly so blown away @SuboJvR 

Here I am with the shiny leaky eyes...I look dreadful, so ignore that.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Inca loved her box of goodies too, she thought the stinky pillows were fab and dribbled all over them!









She enjoyed her chicken treats very much and loved her cosma, which she had for her tea. 









Looking elegant on her new blanket









I've uploaded a couple of photos of Hector "helping" Inca with her chicken and toys too...

I have been very spoilt and some lovely gifts too, these mugs are just gorgeous!









And some herbal tea and sour sweets! 









TBC...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Cor blimey, I don't half go on a bit! Sorry for filling your timelines with photos of Oscar and his new friends...he also got a cat cube and a kitty pool and a fishy hex bug and a crazy helicopter toy and catnip biscuits and a new bowl...so no doubt as the weeks go by there will be more photos  

And the paper! Did I mention the paper? Yes, I did but it's phenomenal. 

Oscar is loving his little crochet family, he's off his rocker with the smell, it's so funny  

I will shut up, really I will - just not yet. I'm going to have to take some serious time to go through this thread again, it's so great. I'm loving seeing the furry ones with their awesome gifts (and the slaves are happy too).


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you so much to our Secret Santa, we absolutely love everything and the cats and I have been well and truly spoiled, all the gifts were so beautiful and thoughtful. I apologise that my photos are a bit blurry, I am not the best photographer, especially with action shots!

I have sat down with a cup of tea with one of my lovely new mugs and am trying to work out my clue!

















I will report back when I have worked it out ompus


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 384275
> View attachment 384276
> View attachment 384277
> View attachment 384278
> ...


Hope the smell isn't too much, the lovely scent of old socks a.k.a. valerian!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> As much as it pains me to admit this lol......
> 
> The frame art was an order placed with someone else.
> 
> ...


I'm totally loving the l'il musketeer @Clairabella and @SuboJvR - so cool


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 384261
> View attachment 384262
> View attachment 384263
> 
> ...


You are a beautiful lady inside and out. No doubt human daddy is just as lovely and goes without saying that uncle Oscar is a beauty boy ❤

Your lovely little family is purrfect ❤ Oscar is a very lucky boy and we are glad that he has brought you here to CC xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> Oh wow @Mrs Funkin those toys look so cool, Oscar loves them, he looks so happy. What a lucky lucky boy to be rescued by you. I've sent pictures to hubby, I tell him often about Oscar and his adventures. Oscar is Joey's friend you see.


I do wish that they would be online too, talking about us  your boy has been through such a lot and to see him have his first Christmas with you both pleases me more than you will ever know xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

slartibartfast said:


> Hope the smell isn't too much, the lovely scent of old socks a.k.a. valerian!


I strangely quite like it  not as much as Oscar does though! His crochet family is amazing, thank you so much for doing them for Oscar via @huckybuck - I'm stunned at everyone's kindness and talent.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Presents have been discovered









The ribbon has already been stolen and chewed








Boxes have been sat in









Cards have been read









Presents have been opened








New toys have been investigated









New treats have been sniffed









New toys wait to be played with









The humans very much appreciated their gifts








(Mrs Smuge loved the bracelets and the death Star board is ****ing awesome)

Oh and while I wrote this Ash ran off with the Dreamies and tore them open *sigh*









We are very very grateful. And I am almost certain that my SS is:



Spoiler: Spoiler



@MilleD ?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Aw this is so lovely. The best bit is definitely watching mummies and daddies open the parcels and happy, overwhelmed pusses get stuck in. 

Loving it!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Amazing... Just amazing...


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, just catching up and so lovely to see all these happy kitties and hoomans, especially so many new members taking part this year! :Happy

We have opened J&B's box and stuffed as many pressies as we can in their stockings, but there are so many there are still loads more in the box! We will open everything in the morning and post copious pics then 

Here's a teaser :-

Clues ???


































Bootiful box!










Brown paper is also part of the present, apparently !










Stockings so stuffed they fell down!!









There's also a distinct whiff of valerian emanating from the direction of the box!!!

More anon....


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Can’t wait to open ours in a few hours time! All is so gorgeous so far, what a lovely lot


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @Ali71
> I can't guess the puzzle clue:Shy
> 
> The silver wand toy looks intriguing


No I can't either I've been 'puzzling' over it for a while


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Later I’m going to go through all the unguessed clues too, to try work them out if there are any left


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Whompingwillow said:


> Later I'm going to go through all the unguessed clues too, to try work them out if there are any left


Let me know if you work out mine, I am completely stumped!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

@Mrs Funkin @huckybuck. Those crochet animals are absolutely brilliant and I so love the crochet blanket too


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> @Mrs Funkin @huckybuck. Those crochet animals are absolutely brilliant and I so love the crochet blanket too


Ok I will...I might het my pen and paper now then haha pen, paper, and the likes and dislike thread. Lets see what my tired head can do


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

For starters maybe respond to the right message?!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 384261
> View attachment 384262
> View attachment 384263
> 
> ...


That paper is so amazing, my eyes are still out on stalks. Wow!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

GingerNinja said:


> Happy Christmas everyone :Cat
> 
> Been awol for a bit but can't miss the SS thread so logged on especially to see the lovely photos
> 
> So far so Brill!


Happy Christmas to you too. Hope you are well.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

A very good Christmas Morning, dear friends on Cat Chat!

Here's Annie and Bonny with our looooooooovelyyyyyy Secret Santa gifts.
Slavey said that some are still with our friends Mojo and Saffi as she and the boy slave couldn't carry them all- slaves aren't what they were anymore. But so we still have something to look forward to.

Here's what we have got already:








Beautifully packed! But... they do smell AMAZING! We have to get the wrapping off and take a look!


























A very funny creature, but it has such a great smell!

















And even more gorgeously smelly toys!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Never before have seen and smelled such a nice apple!









Me, Bonny, I'm imspecting some absolutely perfect new wand attachments.
















Sooooo feathery and lovely!

And what's that?! A ferret! A big, whole ferret!















Oh wow! The biggest animal I have caught yet!

Two more toys- being very personal- after the clue.

















It's the Joey-muskateer who sent us all these lovely things with some help from his mum!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

And he even shared his very favourite toys blue and pinky bear! Joey, that's absolutely kind and generous of you!
























See how much I like it!

We also got yummy treats and our slave got some very suitable piraty liqorice treats, too!









Here's the whole collection- minus the ones still waiting for us in London.








Aren't we the luckiest of kitties?!

Now that those two are off playing with their lovely new toys I might get a word in, too.
Thank you @SuboJvR for spoiling us so much! All of the gifts are hugely appreciated. We asked for stinkies and healthy treats and we got them! The ferret is something completely different and wow! I didn't even know there existed something like that. How very perfect for these wild piratess-huntresses! And the wand toy attachments are amazing! A play session with them is ripe, so I must be off for now.

Thank you so much, Subo and Joey!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> Inca loved her box of goodies too, she thought the stinky pillows were fab and dribbled all over them!
> View attachment 384303
> 
> 
> ...


I love the mugs. I got one years ago from one of you but dropped it a few months ago


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

View attachment 384412
View attachment 384412
View attachment 384413
View attachment 384414
View attachment 384415
View attachment 384412
View attachment 384413
View attachment 384414
View attachment 384415
View attachment 384416
View attachment 384417
View attachment 384412
View attachment 384412
View attachment 384412
View attachment 384413
View attachment 384412
View attachment 384412
View attachment 384412
View attachment 384412
View attachment 384418
View attachment 384417
View attachment 384412
View attachment 384412
View attachment 384412
View attachment 384418
View attachment 384414


Tawny75 said:


> Okay so here goes. This is our first ever Secret Santa and it is my lovely kittens first Christmas.
> 
> We bought the box down stairs and there was much interest
> 
> ...


Glad you and your babies liked our presents xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> For starters maybe respond to the right message?!


Tipsy so early on Christmas day!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I had planned on opening our parcel this morning but Pooh decided otherwise and jumped in the box to check out its contents

Then he just sat down waiting patiently

Until I put them out in front of him

This is our presents this morning .... Pooh being sound asleep again
























Thank you @Tawny75 for the lovely pendant and everything else (the Dreamies will make a cat at the shelter really happy, Pooh's stomach doesn't agree with them).


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

@Tawny75, sorry about the bad pics taken with a broken iPad.

I really love these two presents


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I've been looking at all the posts on here and been absolutely amazed at all the fantastic stuff. The beautiful wrapping, such well thought out gifts. The SS's have really made such an effort, and the clues so interesting.
Far too much to comment on individually and hog the thread - you'd be sick of it (oh no, not another post from _her _) .
So just wanted to say how much I've enjoyed it all so far, and look forward to reading the rest. What a great place this is








Misty Moo hasn't opened anything yet. She's in a huff cos she wants to go out and it's not light yet. So she's pretending to snooze with one eye open lol.
Will post when *she's* ready.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> View attachment 384430
> 
> I've been looking at all the posts on here and been absolutely amazed at all the fantastic stuff. The beautiful wrapping, such well thought out gifts. The SS's have really made such an effort, and the clues so interesting.
> Far too much to comment on individually and hog the thread - you'd be sick of it (oh no, not another post from _her _) .
> ...


Am in total agreement.. also I realise some of the folks on here are wrapping gurus!!! I think next year I'll need to hunt down some of you for tips!!!


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm so glad I joined this forum when I got Odin and stayed around. This year has been particularly difficult for me and I haven't always been online much but everyone here is so friendly and kind it's lovely! Seeing how generous my secret santa was to me and the cats and seeing everyone else's lovely gifts has cheered me up no end! This was my first Christmas eve alone and going through this thread has really lifted my spirits. I'm already looking forward to next year's! And hopefully meeting some of you later in the year!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

So whilst Lola is outside for a few minutes I took the opportunity to put her presents under the tree! (Her presents are to the right, the ones to the left are for me from my parents). There's certainly a large pile, someone has been spoiled...


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Britt said:


> I love the mugs. I got one years ago from one of you but dropped it a few months ago


Oh no! That's a shame  if I ever break a mug I really like (thankfully I haven't broken too many) I glue whatever bit got chipped/broken back on and use them as a pen pot, then I still get to have them around!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> And he even shared his very favourite toys blue and pinky bear! Joey, that's absolutely kind and generous of you!
> View attachment 384407
> 
> View attachment 384409
> ...


Merry Christmas all!! I'm glad the licquorice made their way with you already 

I'm also glad the ferret is a hit!! I think it had a different type of smelly in it - silvervine?.

The catnip apple is something that Cavendish (my dads cat) loves. Even the very first days after they were rescued he was so scared but still rolled around with that


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> Merry Christmas all!! I'm glad the licquorice made their way with you already
> 
> I'm also glad the ferret is a hit!! I think it had a different type of smelly in it - silvervine?.
> 
> The catnip apple is something that Cavendish (my dads cat) loves. Even the very first days after they were rescued he was so scared but still rolled around with that


All of the gifts are just perfect! Yes, it's silvervine in the ferret. Bonny has rolled up in it straight away and the catnip apple was involved in some wild chase with Annie.
Happy cats here and their slave wishing you, Joey and Mr. SuboJvR a verry merry Christmas!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

So here goes! We actually opened last night but my phone was playing silly buggers...

Darwin claims the box









Einstein's not sure...









Is this for me?









It smells yummy! - well it does to her, less so to me! Yuk! 









Oooh, a squishy soft sleepy pad for Einstein 









And this Kong wubba! I:m going to attack him!!









Darwin has a wubba too! They're very popular! 









What you got there Darwin! 









This little pillow smells yummy! I shall drool on it! 









Cat dad is trying to get Darwin to punch on my feet usin the new laser!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

What ha hot there. ..









All our amazing stuff!!! Seriously secret santa you've been amazing! So much stuff and so many super stinky toys. I'm going to put some away and ration the stink throughout the year!









I also got an oatmeal book about your cat trying to kill you and I live the oatmeal. I got some cool cat socks which I will wear today and dome yummy sweets.

My clue: I'm not sure at the moment.... . I need to think about it









P. S. This was Einstein this morning. He slept on his pad ALL night


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Ok, so we are about half way through opening, most of the photos are on my camera, but there's a pause in proceedings as Lola can't draw herself away from this one little mouse, I have never known her to play by herself for so long before.



























Oh dear... she's starting to look a little overwhelmed by the situation










Well you have to have a quick wash after so many presents and play time


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Willow_Warren said:


> Ok, so we are about half way through opening, most of the photos are on my camera, but there's a pause in proceedings as Lola can't draw herself away from this one little mouse, I have never known her to play by herself for so long before.
> View attachment 384482
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Lola is so cute! Look at her little face. It's mine, all mine Mousie!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Erenya said:


> My clue: I'm not sure at the moment.... . I need to think about it


Absolutely, what you don't want to do it jump in like I did. Then look like a complete pillock :Hilarious like I did.

To my other Secret Santa, we have opened the pressies - thank you so much - but I'm going to my sisters soon so will upload photos later - and I haven't a clue on your clue


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Fabulous photos and gifts. I can't view a lot of photos on my old iPad so will have to look on my phone at this thread to see them all. I can see enough tot see there are some very spoiled kitties!

Mosi and Kito have not opened yet but they do keep sitting on their box trying to send no so subtle signals that it's time. Their slave needs a coffee first after the effort of putting a turkey into the oven (Tip - when cooking a turkey it's a good idea to work out how long it will take, how hot they oven needs to be, how you are going to cook it etc. Before you actually find yourself faced with a dead bird that needs to be dealt with promptly.)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We've opened our gifts and will do photos shortly. 

I think I am totally stumped by the clues though, so I'm having to try and figure them out first


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Lola full haul of presents










The poor little mouse on the right has already lost its ears... (fortunately there are 4 more, may have to phase their introduction).

Many many thanks to our "secret" Santa, I don't think me or Lola have ever seen so many toys










Not sure what's in the monkey one but Lola's getting a little stoned on it! 



















Sorry writing the post and taking photos at the sane time


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Willow_Warren 
Lola looks sweet, laying her head, on her toy:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

I fell asleep mid trying to break @Dumpling clue code. Thought I wouldn't rest until I got it  haven't given up but will be opening our secret santa shortly! Yayyy  what a fun thread


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok, so we've had our opening now ....

Starting with ColeyCat's parcel - he loved his smelly toys and grabbed all 4 at once:


















Sykes could smell food - so unfortunately wasn't very cooperative about playing with toys ... although did have a quick look! She went mad for the Smilla Toothies


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

More pics of Sykes please @Jannor I want to show Gipsy her twinnie


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Now for Tilly who loved the smelly toys and helped herself to the treats


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Lily even put in a brief appearance to check out what her sister was up to:
























These are my lovely gifts (I love the sheep bag too):


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm off to a bad start this morning, so not opening any presents SS or otherwise! Have to go out now, but Bagpuss will open later today and I'll post the photos when he does. Sorry, SS xxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

My card with clue:

















Thank you @cava14 una - we love our presents. 3 of them are going mad for the Smilla Toothies - we've not had them before. ColeyCat's just been kicking the crochet bunny and rat but I wasn't quick enough to get another photo - as soon as I moved he ran to the Toothies box for more treats. I love the socks  and the cat keyring lights up and meows  And fudge is my favourite!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Woohoo!!! It's the big day and Fern gets to open her pressies!


















































Fern's full haul. A nice hammock type bed, loads of treats and feathery playthings. Small balls to kick around and her favourite so far, a smelly sausage!! I have yet to show her the laser toy which I know she'll go mad for.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Cully

Clue

Merry Christmas from two very handsome foxy boys who sound like they might have a sting in their tail.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Awesome kicker Fern and lots of treats:Cat


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Now my stuff 

OMG! Love, love, love these so much!!!








My full haul! That'll keep me busy.








My clue ....









Thank you so much to my SS ( who after a bit of googling I think may be @MilleD ) Fern loved all her toys, especially that smelly knitted sausage. I hope to get better, non blurred pics a bit later.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> More pics of Sykes please @Jannor I want to show Gipsy her twinnie


She's in the run now - she became obsessed with it this Spring (after hating it in previous years). She wouldn't even come in at night until November. It isn't doing much for her weight problem as she just lies on the heat pad watching the world go by. Here's a pic of her face and her fat belly:


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

God where to start, I love it all! And the cats are being very helpful. Here are just some starter photos, in action shortly!

I love the grumpy cats  and I have a feeling since the clue is disguised in here somewhere that its my subtle clue. So i think its smuge so far! But when the excitement dies done and I can do more detective work  Hmmmm yep, thinking soon (dont give it away yet! )

Agh the photos are all failing to upload! They will come soon I promise. So many cute, funny, tasty thoughtful and fun things. Massive thank you for now, more soon


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm afraid our opening will have to happen later on. Pixie has been wild all morning and Tinx has been in hiding so it didn't feel like good timing to have them both interested. Now Pixie has zonked out and it looks like Tinx and I may join her in a nap. Hopefully we'll all be a little more level headed for opening gifts after a good rest!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Ok here goes...
The approval and investigation stage


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Can I just say.. I could not resist this and it was to die for delicious :Hungry Yum. Here's the empty packet  It was a perfect little size too. Fank you :Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Emmasian

A million whooo hoo's and thank you's

I have worked out your clue, it was the Farty Fee that made me think of Teddy 

Here is the clue I worked out.

Because you have sent such gorgeous presents I will post properly as they deserve a much better post than this along with pictures, but I wanted you to know now how happy my girls are and how grateful I am for such beautiful presents xxxx



















Big kiss xxxx :Kiss


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Presents have been discovered
> 
> View attachment 384327
> 
> ...


I stand by my guess  after thinking it over I'm now totally certain


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

And some more 
I do love the googly eyes 
























The grumpy cat! 








Nom








Now the harder bit








Oh which one should I go for?
Toy dilemmas


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> @Emmasian
> 
> A million whooo hoo's and thank you's
> 
> ...


Ooh you clever lady! There was I thinking I'd been so sneaky this year clue-wise and it was going to have everyone scratching their heads! Glad the prezzies went down well XXX PS Teddy denies he is in anyway flatulent. You wait till after your Xmas dinner my darling!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

@Whompingwillow your cats are just glorious. I could eat them. With cranberry and bread sauce of course.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

I love my stuff. Cosy and tasty. Its perfect.








Tali, Garfield and ash?  (@Smuge !?)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So we're going to start with the gifts for Jammy and CK. And wow what a haul they got!

There were soooo many nice things included and we want to say a big thank you to SS. I've taken so many photos my internet cant cope with them all, so I've tried to create a selection 

Firstly, CK is like a big kid - he couldn't stay away from the boxes…









Did someone say carrot?!









These fur toys are a huge hit









Treats came out and Ed and Darcy came to have a nose around (and can we just say thanks for the Tissue paper cape for Ed?0









This octopus toy has such a cute face 









What a lovely blanket! It's already on the scratching post, and already a super snuggly place for tonks!









And finally some clues…








Will have to use the cards later to take even more pics of the gang 

As for the clue, well I'm fairly sure my Secret Santa can only be.... @JaimeandBree

So absolutely massive thanks from CK and Jammy - there are some great things and they have been playing with the fur toys since we opened them  Really thoughtful and totally what the two big kids love 

If my internet ever recovers I may try get some more pics!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I never saw the grumpy cat toys, they are cute 

Is your guess the same @Whompingwillow ?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Love the crochet toys @Psygon


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> Love the crochet toys @Psygon


Totally meant to add this pic too - they got a whole christmas dinner


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Gorgeous!

Edit: I think I could eat the pudding :Cat


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> @Cully
> 
> Clue
> 
> Merry Christmas from two very handsome foxy boys who sound like they might have a sting in their tail.


:Hilarious @huckybuck and @urbantigers 
When I first received my SS parcel I realised there was something missing. No clue.
So I put on my sleuthing hat and after trawling through everything about everybody I decided that it must be you Urbantigers. The late clue has just confirmed my suspicions lol.
If not then I am looking a right prat aren't I? 
Thank you so much for all the gifts, they are fantastic and much more than I could have wished for.
I will post properly later as it's been a mad house here and I hope to get a few more pics once it's quietened down.
Moskito ....good one:Joyful


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> I never saw the grumpy cat toys, they are cute
> 
> Is your guess the same @Whompingwillow ?


My personal favourite ones hehe

Same as what? Il stick with my guess unless confirmed I'm wrong, as I have no time to think things through right now


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

You guessed your SS was Smudge @Whompingwillow and you are sticking to it 

Ps I love the comfy socks


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Cully said:


> :Hilarious @huckybuck and @urbantigers
> When I first received my SS parcel I realised there was something missing. No clue.


Now exactly how did you know that, young lady? Did you open early.....  There might have been something lurking inside a package.. 



> So I put on my sleuthing hat and after trawling through everything about everybody


now that's going above and beyond!



> I decided that it must be you Urbantigers. The late clue has just confirmed my suspicions lol.
> If not then I am looking a right prat aren't I?


.

Well there was a clue of sorts on the packaging - not sure whether you picked up on that? I left it on deliberately just in case my recipient decided to become sleuth extraordinaire and trawl the site for everything about everyone 



> Thank you so much for all the gifts, they are fantastic and much more than I could have wished for.
> I will post properly later as it's been a mad house here and I hope to get a few more pics once it's quietened down.
> Moskito ....good one:Joyful


I must apologise for the generic nature of the gifts. I would really have loved to be a bit more creative, a bit more personal and find the odd thing a bit more unusual;. There's even a cat shop opened just down the road (things for cats and things for slaves as far as I can tell) but I've not even had time to visit there. Things have been crazy here for the past few months and I've just not had the time or energy I'd hoped to invest in SS this year.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Tigermoon said:


> Woohoo!!! It's the big day and Fern gets to open her pressies!
> View attachment 384511
> View attachment 384512
> View attachment 384513
> ...


Wow I love the bed. You have been spoiled. The laser is the only toy Pooh actually likes.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

And now for Ed and Darcy's little haul of gifts!

Again, massive thanks to our SS - as I'm sure you'll see we've been spoilt!

Unboxing! Beautifully wrapped. And a random shot of CK with what we found inside… 









First up we have this catnip pouch… which everyone loves. All the tonks have had a good play with it and I think this is a firm favourite already!









Then we have mice! Darcy seems to really like these!









Bananas, treats and… King Ted (we've saved all the tissue paper our presents were wrapped in… so expect more King Ted pics









A duvet / blanket. I'm afraid Darcy hasn't had a look in. This has very much been claimed by King Ted









And the snake was also being claimed by Ted. Only Jammy has currently stolen it.









Gifts for me - and a clue. I absolutely love, love, love the Russian dolls. And the little tree ornaments are super cute.

As for the clue. I totally thought I knew who this parcel was from before I opened it as the santa hats on the box looked like Santa hats on other cats on the forum.. but then the clue was the postcard I thought hmm maybe I'm wrong. The postcard says there was a clue in the stocking, but I didn't find one 









So now I'm not sure who Ed and Darcy's SS is! Going to keep thinking about it so I can give some proper thanks!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

For completeness.. here is the clue:









Also, the outside of the parcel. The pics of Ed and Darcy have santa hats on, and there is a Cat Chatter who currently has the exact same santa hat on their avatar...









And this is the sticking, but I'm sure I didn't find a clue


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Psygon said:


> So we're going to start with the gifts for Jammy and CK. And wow what a haul they got!
> 
> There were soooo many nice things included and we want to say a big thank you to SS. I've taken so many photos my internet cant cope with them all, so I've tried to create a selection
> 
> ...


I love the blanket. Pooh is a blanket addict. Great pics xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

hmmm tis a conundrum


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

idris said:


> hmmm tis a conundrum


I love your santa hat...


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

unfortunately i did not take part in secret santa this year lol


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

idris said:


> unfortunately i did not take part in secret santa this year lol


I know... that's why I got confused when I saw the clue  I will get there eventually...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

idris said:


> unfortunately i did not take part in secret santa this year lol


I do now have wild conspiracy theories running around in my head though... are you sure you had no part in Secret Santa this year?


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> Ok, so we are about half way through opening, most of the photos are on my camera, but there's a pause in proceedings as Lola can't draw herself away from this one little mouse, I have never known her to play by herself for so long before.
> View attachment 384482
> 
> 
> ...





Willow_Warren said:


> Lola full haul of presents
> 
> View attachment 384490
> 
> ...


Aww I'm glad she liked her presents, she was a joy to buy for, I had such fun shopping! I love the pictures of her with the little mousie, very cute!!



Whompingwillow said:


> I fell asleep mid trying to break @Dumpling clue code. Thought I wouldn't rest until I got it  haven't given up but will be opening our secret santa shortly! Yayyy  what a fun thread


I'm still not sure! My husband had a look at all the cats/usernames and thought perhaps it could be @Erenya as he could spell Einstein, Darwen and Erenya from the letters making up the clue, but there were still some letters left over, so I'm really not sure!! It's a tricky one, my poor brain! :Bag


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

We opened our second parcel this morning and yet again we have been super spoiled!! These were for Hector and Athena, I apologise in advance that there aren't many pictures of Athena, she's a bit camera shy and spooks easily!

Hector sat with the pile of presents, there are so many!!









OOO this looks yummy!









We though the name of the food was very apt for Athena, she is such a little hunter!









She was very pleased with her tasty breakfast, not a scrap was left in the bowl (so she had another one! :Cat)









She also had this gorgeous blanket, the colour is beautiful and it's ever so soft. She'll really love snuggling up in it  









More photos to come!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Psygon said:


> I do now have wild conspiracy theories running around in my head though... are you sure you had no part in Secret Santa this year?


If i can help in anyway, i will lol


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Some very tasty treats, cheeky Inca though she'd get in on the action :Hungry









Leela said "I'd like some too, please!"









Yum!! 









Hector had some fab new attachment for the flying frenzy, he loved them, especially the little worm! 

















TBC...


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

More lovely toys and LOADS of tasty treats and food, these will keep us going for ages!! 









I had some awesome presents too, I love this mug so much, siamese cats and GoT = two of my favourite things!
















The tea and sweets were very much appreciated too, thank you so much!
















Here is our clue and I think the God of Wisdom is Odin and the climbing plant is Ivy, so out Secret Santa was @jadeh31 !

Thank you so, so much for all our presents, they are just perfect! We all loved them (Athena is so pleased to have so many treats!!) we had such fun opening everything (the cat wrapping paper was adorable!) and feel so lucky to have not just one, but two hugely generous Secret Santas  xxxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well here's my follow up photos (sorry for posting so far apart - I may have joined Lola for a short nap...)! Unfortunately some of the photos are not very good as Lola was so actively playing they are all blurry!!!

First of all Lola choosing which present to open (there was so much choice)









This was so cute with the little mouse on the outside (this is the mouse that no longer has any ears!):


















There was a whole bunch of feathers, this is just one of them:









A lovely large knitted kicker toy - which was much enjoyed... given Lola likes to bite these shake them rather vigorously all photos were blurred - but I hope you get impression of the enjoyment she is having!









Again much fun was had this this one









There was a knitted bee and other little knitted item along with this little collection (I've tried to reserve the other mice for another day):









Cute - Lola had a sniff but released this one wasn't a toy for her...  It's lovely 









I'm not sure what mixed herb are in this but it stinks!!!









No Christmas is complete without a chocolate orange - mine *not* Terry's









There was plenty of other things, a lovely soft blanket which I seem to have forgotten to take a photo of... some posh food and treat and some valerian cat toy (I've yet to brave opening - but I will), a huge fish toy (which has a zip which I presume means I can add more catnip to it when needed), a goat hair toy and other bits... all in the group photo a few pages back.

Again huge thanks for @Dumpling for putting such a wonderful parcel together.

This time last year Lola was with a lovely foster family and looking after her 3 kittens and one adolescent. This Christmas she has a home of her own and is all about her 

Hannah


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Dumpling 
Ooh I never saw a Purrs kicker before and the little yellow mouse is very cute:Cat Orijen treats are great!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

So we have had our pressy opening at Chez S&K. It kind of went like this (clip from Finding Nemo)





The girls were most excited to see the mysterious box that disappeared the other day when they started sticking their little noses (and feet) in it. When we opened it up it was full of lovely parcels all wrapped up and bound with pretty gold ribbon and red bows. Ha, ha, perfect, nice to see we have fellow box munchers:










Look how pretty they all are:









We got a cat sock, stuffed with goodies (that's a sock with a cat on, not a sock for cats - that would be silly and very small, you wouldn't get many goodies in that!!), oooh I hoped there would be another one as I'd seen some other lucky people receive some cat socks and I though, 'I like some cat socks':








Yippee, along with festive pipe cleaners (which started the 'Nemo' seagull scene) and spangly balls, there was the 1st sock's sibling - Lucky me , I love them, I will be wearing them tomorrow.


























to be continued...………...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Like the Christmasy pipe cleaners

I think I know who @LJC675's SS is :Bookworm


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

urbantigers said:


> Now exactly how did you know that, young lady? Did you open early.....  There might have been something lurking inside a package..
> 
> now that's going above and beyond!
> 
> ...


So I was right, phew, otherwise all that sleuthing would have been for nothing lol.
To be honest the reason I opened it as soon as it arrived was because it was stuffed to the rafters (thank you) and the lid bulged upwards. I thought there just might be an advent calender on top and they are supposed to begin Dec 1st. 
I saw your card, it wasn't hidden. So I thought I'd try to solve the clue early as I'm usually rubbish. Nice card but no clue, and although I promise I scoured the outside of the box couldn't see any clue there either.
The gifts are lovely and really appreciated, so don't think we're disappointed, far from it.
I know you've been up to your neck with building stuff so I'm amazed you managed to do as well as you have.
I'll post again shortly with pics. 
Thanks again.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

K&S got a whole bunch of other toys each one was grabbed quickly, they got a new kicker (Suter had also taken ownership of the empty box by now too):









Some little catnip (I think) pillows, they went mad with these. It was quite funny to watch them both grabbing one and then wiping them all around their heads, rubbing on them and getting all drugged up:

















We also got a nice fleecy blanket (currently being used for a drug den :Cigar:Cigar:Cigar and place to kill festive pipe cleaners)


















Then we got to the Frenzy attachments, 2 real fur ones, these were grabbed at supersonic speed. The mouse one is the same as one we got from our SS last year, which now looks in a very sorry state, it's basically a very small piece of fluff on a string, so it's brilliant to get fluffy new replacements:









Not sure Kalex has completely recovered from the drugs yet, still looking a bit mad drug eyes:








To be continued......….Still going on - well it's not like you're all busy, you're on PF reading stuff about cats


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Dumpling said:


> View attachment 384667
> View attachment 384668
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct  I really enjoyed shopping for your guys and I'm glad you liked your gifts too


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

idris said:


> unfortunately i did not take part in secret santa this year lol


In a way you did!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

QOTN said:


> In a way you did!


Yes, I recognised more than one QOTN toy amongst those received and being enjoyed by various felines


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

First, we had to open the box of goodies!










Lots of digging and sniffing, something smells good under here!










Then we had to paws :Hilarious for dinner, more good smells!










Then back to it! Look, I found what I was looking for!! Feathersssss!!!



















These are good, never had real feathers to play with before! No, you may not empty the rest of the box, this is mine.










I managed to get them out from around him...










First present unwrapped, a soft blanket. That is useful for making the box a bit more cosy!










This smells good, maybe this is the source of the smell?



















To be continued....


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

The next gift made me giggle (and it's been put away safely so they cant get to it yet), what could it be you all wonder
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Da da.....……………….









Woohoo - egg box - yes, they will be very excited when they get that. SS you are mad, it was funny, it was even wrapped up :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
A big square pressy left turned out to be a new puzzle toy - perfect:









Loaded up with some SS sweets we also received they both had a go:
Kalex:








Suter:









I know they're pretty smart, but they do still amaze me sometimes with how quickly they work things out. 2 of the doors on the puzzle are doors that flip up, but to open them a lever next to them has to be pulled, then the door opens. Both of them worked it out within a couple of minutes and to prove it wasn't a fluke I reloaded the pots and they did it again.

I love the puzzle toy, I love to see them working things out, also it's great because it hasn't got too many compartments, some of their other ones have a lot more and I feel guilty leaving some empty, but don't want them to have a million sweets, so this is perfect.

I also got some lovely things for me, my socks (as already mentioned) choccies and sweets a little box to decorate for K&S (I love storage - weird addiction I have) and also a lovely personalised bag and purse:

















I tried to get a pic of it all together, but things kept getting nabbed, so here are as many as I could gather at one time:









Fank you Secret Santa Love & Kisses from Suter & Kalex (we luv our fings xxxx)


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> View attachment 384667
> View attachment 384668
> 
> 
> ...


I love the mug xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh and the clue.

We got a clue to open 1st ( and then a back up in case we were being slow) :









I got Jammy, but was stumped with the glasses it was Mr K&S who said it was CK - I didn't know that was what CK was an abbreviation for (is it just me - if you're reading this and you didn't know then you can join me) I know now 

Our back up clue / Christmas card:









Thank you so much @Psygon everything was brilliant.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

lea247 said:


> First, we had to open the box of goodies!
> 
> View attachment 384724
> 
> ...


The blanket looks comfy, all cats love blankets/beds.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

These smell good too, maybe this was it?










Oh. No. THIS is it!!!










But, what's inside?? (My mum said "it's his Christmas dinner!)










It's a mouse!! A very very VERY smelly mouse!!



















Look at all my goodies!!! I'm a very spoilt little kitty cat, I love absolutely everything and I've had a play with it all. But my favourite is definitely my smelly mouse! I've never had anything like it before! There's 3 trays of Lily's Kitchen hiding behind my head too!










And here are all of my goodies!! I feel so lucky, thank you so much to....










@Bertie'sMum!!! Your gifts are all so thoughtful, I love the photo frame and the sign especially! Thank you!! xxx

I don't think the box is going anywhere anytime soon  I put the blanket in it for him 










Oh and thank you for not making the clue a crossword, I hate them!  I was a bit worried I'd have one, then I wouldn't have solved it til 2019 :Happy

Edited to add, did you make the smelly mouse, orange mouse and pink kicker? Or did you enlist the help of a fellow Cat Chatter? If so, who??


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sweet Arthur, the last pic is super cute.:Cat


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

lea247 said:


> These smell good too, maybe this was it?
> 
> View attachment 384769
> 
> ...


The mug is cute and he seems to love the comfy blanket. Great presents.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

All the presents have been lovely I am enjoying the thread.

I apologize to our SS, as I am away visiting family and won't be back with my kitty's till the eve of the 29th of December.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I do now have wild conspiracy theories running around in my head though... are you sure you had no part in Secret Santa this year?


I have some @idris toys...well I don't but Oscar does  So deffo took part!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Well we've started opening our gifts but had to break for dinner and now I think we're all a little too stuffed to get back to it just yet (both cats currently zonked under the tree!)

First off we had our clue. Thanks to @Willow_Warren who had the same clue earlier I was able to solve it a lot easier. I think I'd have got there eventually between Google and the powers of deduction!










Thank you so much @Dumpling for such beautiful, thoughtful gifts. We're not through yet but so far everything has been a big hit, that's part of why it's taken so long to open them all - each toy needs sufficient play time :Hilarious

I do have to apologise though that Tinx has been a typical teenager and decided she's a little too cool for ss - I did try to get her involved...

Mildly interested in the box opening










Not in the least interested in the card









"Mum will you stop shoving things in front of me...I'm not interested"









Well ok, this looks a little interesting










And yes, this one could be interesting as well









Yep, definitely got my attention now









Ok, I'll have a little play then


























(Still to come, Pixie's opening so far)


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lea247 said:


> These smell good too, maybe this was it?
> 
> View attachment 384769
> 
> ...


Yes, we are your Secret Santa !

I cannot take credit for the smelly toys they came courtesy of @QOTN and I did apologise to my postman for the smelly parcels when he delivered them  (Arthur nearly didn't get them as Bertie wanted to snaffle them for himself and I had a job to get them wrapped whilst he was otherwise entertained with his dinner ).


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

First toy Pixie found was this...


























You may have spotted in other pictures around the forum, she has one of these already and it's one of her favourites! We're so excited she can now have one upstairs and downstairs and we no longer have to keep moving it for her.

Next up... food and treats










This one looks interesting










Yes, I think I'll have these for myself fanks!










TBC


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> First off we had our clue. Thanks to @Willow_Warren who had the same clue earlier I was able to solve it a lot easier. I think I'd have got there eventually between Google and the powers of deduction!
> 
> View attachment 384810


Sorry I forgot some were doing two secret Santa and that posting my clue + solution might give it away for someone else.

Hannah


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Pixie choosing which to open next









It was a very stinky toy, not sure what's in this one but Pixie LOVES it! I'm sad to say the pictures do not do justice to just how nuts she went with it :Hilarious


































We eventually managed to move on, Pixie choosing which next










It's ok mum... I can open this one myself










And it's a MOUSIE!!! Pixie loves mousies, especially this one


























Thanks again @Dumpling, we love all our present so far, sorry we've not made it through them all yet but promise we'll post pictures once we've gotten through the rest of the box (could be a while away, both kitties are deep in sleep right now!)


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Willow_Warren said:


> Sorry I forgot some were doing two secret Santa and that posting my clue + solution might give it away for someone else.
> 
> Hannah


Oh I'm very grateful, it would have taken me quite some time to get it :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I opened my slave gifts today and gosh have I been spoiled!!! There were so many things I had 3 parcels not just one!

@LJC675 you are so so naughty but thank you so so much! I don't want to open anything as they just look so beautiful - and I don't wang to share either lol!!! I will wait til everyone has gone home for New Year then tuck in all on my own!!! I can't believe how talented you are to have made everything yourself. Love it all so much. I have been well and truly spoiled rotten!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you, everything has been wonderful xxxxxxxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 383736
> View attachment 383737
> 
> 
> ...


Hey @huckybuck, just realised I never replied to your post. I'm so pleased that the HB's love their SS gifts. Thank you for taking the time to post so many wonderful photos, it made my day looking through your wonderful post.

I was really worried about how to courier them to you and then couldn't believe my luck when I checked your address to start looking for a courier. We live in the Midlands, but were flying from Gatwick for our Florida holiday, so a small detour was perfect, which is why you got them ridiculously early.

K&S obviously helped as much as possible: (not sure why the video cuts of a bit prematurely, only the end of the song, I've tried to produce it 5 times, but always the same)






Edit:
Just seen your other post, must have been typing at the same time, hope you enjoy everything.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Psygon said:


> So we're going to start with the gifts for Jammy and CK. And wow what a haul they got!
> 
> There were soooo many nice things included and we want to say a big thank you to SS. I've taken so many photos my internet cant cope with them all, so I've tried to create a selection
> 
> ...


'''Twas indeed us!! Did you get the clue or did you need some help from Professor Google? I figured a GOT fan would get it straightoff but others might need help.

Glad the kits like the gifts, the catnip carrot looks like it's been well loved already!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well we have just opened our SS, I usually do it in the morning but the day somewhat ran away from us! I'm having some issues with uploading pics from my phone at the moment so will post pics later, we *think* we know who our SS is but I want to double check who took part this year before I guess in case I'm just making wild assumptions!!!  The bairns love everything and OH and I are currently high on the fumes of valerian :Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

@LJC675 you are so talented!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Psygon said:


> I know... that's why I got confused when I saw the clue  I will get there eventually...


Have you looked at the Cat Matryoshka? Could it resemble a foreign black cat who is famous on Cat Chat.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So the girls opened their presents before leaving for my step-daughter's for lunch this morning. Lovely hand made mousies, pipe cleaners and soft balls to play with but all they cared about were the Dreamies  Thank you Secret Santa for thinking of our Dickensians - I'm sure they will love their toys when they are a little bigger. The straws are a brilliant idea and I'm sure they will be loved 
Having spent the day out and being chauffeured by my granddaughter I think I need to be a little more sober to contemplate my clue but a huge thank you to my Secret Santa for the lovely thoughtful gifts - my little anigurami Meezer is perfect


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> Hey @Huck
> 
> Hey @huckybuck, just realised I never replied to your post. I'm so pleased that the HB's love their SS gifts. Thank you for taking the time to post so many wonderful photos, it made my day looking through your wonderful post.
> 
> ...


Aww this is just fab - loved to see Kalex and Suter helping with our wonderful gifts!!! Hope they didn't mind too much seeing everything leave eek!!! It made me quite tearful to see the beautifully wrapped boxes in your home first. I did guess that the "courier" might be related but purposefully didn't want to find out too much. However next time you are going to Heathrow or Gatwick you must pop in and meet us all. Or even better next time I come up to Brum to visit family will have to take you for lunch as a huge thank you xxxxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> Oh and the clue.
> 
> We got a clue to open 1st ( and then a back up in case we were being slow) :
> View attachment 384784
> ...


Awww, I'm pleased you liked them. It was great fun choosing things, and I hoped my egg box wrapping would cause a chuckle


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> '''Twas indeed us!! Did you get the clue or did you need some help from Professor Google? I figured a GOT fan would get it straightoff but others might need help.
> 
> Glad the kits like the gifts, the catnip carrot looks like it's been well loved already!!!


I figured it was a Game of Thrones thing, but I had to google to check if Bree was Tarth or not. I hadn't thought of Brienne of Tarth!! 

Thank you so much again, they love them. Ed in typical fashion has claimed the blanket... he loves blankets!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Have you looked at the Cat Matryoshka? Could it resemble a foreign black cat who is famous on Cat Chat.


I have examined it... I'm considering my options 

I'm still stumped as to if there was actually a clue in the stocking and I just totally missed it.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Psygon said:


> I have examined it... I'm considering my options
> 
> I'm still stumped as to if there was actually a clue in the stocking and I just totally missed it.


What about the written clue?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

QOTN said:


> What about the written clue?


The written clue just says:

we are clue
number one,
number two is
in the stocking!

And then as far as I can tell... nothing in there...  Well, other than gifts.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Psygon said:


> The written clue just says:
> 
> we are clue
> number one,
> ...


I thought there was something written above that or am I imagining things?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> Hey @Huck
> 
> Hey @huckybuck, just realised I never replied to your post. I'm so pleased that the HB's love their SS gifts. Thank you for taking the time to post so many wonderful photos, it made my day looking through your wonderful post.
> 
> ...


Oh! Kalex and Suter you two are just delicious! I was watching that with a huge grin on my face 

This has been the best thread! Just joyous.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Okay I'm back and less grinchy this evening. Just getting in shower then Bagpuss will be opening. 

I need to catch up with all the opening photos!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

QOTN said:


> I thought there was something written above that or am I imagining things?












There was the merry christmas message...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooooh, I think I know


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooooh, I think I know


argh, I am feeling very dim!

I had to remake our banana souffle for Christmas dinner because I got distracted trying to guess my clue (although, thankfully they worked the second time around!)


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Psygon
Maybe the postcard itself is a clue

Banana soufflé sounds yum


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Psygon said:


> View attachment 384865
> 
> 
> There was the merry christmas message...


Plus...……?


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Psygon said:


> View attachment 384865
> 
> 
> There was the merry christmas message...


Is the "From Russia with Love" bit a clue...?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

We've had some fab gifts this year. Thank you so much SS, whoever you are! I apologise in advance for the quality of some of these snaps. Blame my OH for that; he was taking the photos on his phone.

Before opening begins:










First up were these ace toys - the foam balls he loves, and little knitted creatures. Were these hand-made? I assume they were - they're brilliant!



















And this is also hand-made - a beautiful star-shaped blanket! It's wonderful and I'm envious of the talent of whoever made this!




























Food! Dreamies! Food! I'll be damned if I'm getting off this blanket though...




























More to follow...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Laser mouse!










A well-timed new mat for his table - his current one is looking quite faded now. Here it is, I'll try and get a photo once it's in situ as well.










I had this lovely little bag... I think it's meant to put lunch in, but right now it was full of presents!



















All of which are going to come in very useful!

Tissues (because I'm an emotional wreck at the best of times... you must know me well) and wet wipes (because I'm generally filthy):



















Car air fresheners with a FELINE THEME (very important)... I miss the days when my car was spotless - it used to be a show car don't you know - but these days I very nearly literally live in it, so it probably isn't as fresh as it used to be. These will help!










For my compulsory cup of tea in the car... that's a terrible photo, sorry.










And sweeties!










More to follow...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Bag really loves this blanket!





































Excuse the fatness...










Thank you so much Santa, we're chuffed and humbled! Well, I'm humbled; Bagpuss probably isn't, but he is chuffed - he's chasing one of the foam balls around as I type.










And here's the clue. My brain resembles wet cake at the moment so this will take me a while to work out...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Still puzzling over my clue 
I'm guessing these little characters might spell out a name but I don't recognise the first two


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> View attachment 384930
> Still puzzling over my clue
> I'm guessing these little characters might spell out a name but I don't recognise the first two


Rose and Arthur... I can't make out the other three, they're a bit blurry!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh wait, the second one is Arthur Christmas, so that's two Arthurs???


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @Dumpling
> Ooh I never saw a Purrs kicker before and the little yellow mouse is very cute:Cat Orijen treats are great!


I hadn't seen a purrs kicker before either but they had loads at the supreme so I picked that up for secret santa and I got my two the goat hair valerian one which has went down extremely well all day today!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I got Rose and Arthur. The last picture is Martin Freeman (I think)
First one is a black, grinning creature and a boy carrying a torch or candle. Next is Santa with various other characters


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Could the characters all be Arthur? Is there a rose called Arthur?? Is my Secret Santa @lea247 and her Arthur?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

The second from the left is Santa with his son, Arthur Christmas. So, together with the least anatomically accurate cartoon aardvark known to man in the fourth picture, that's two Arthurs.

The first almost looks like a Studio Ghibli-type animation, but I'm fairly well versed in those and I can't recognise it.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> Could the characters all be Arthur? Is there a rose called Arthur?? Is my Secret Santa @lea247 and her Arthur?


The first picture looks like how to train your Dragon but I don't know much about it to know what the characters are called.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Maybe it is supposed to be Arthur from The Sword In The Stone, though that image isn't from the Disney version...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> The first picture looks like how to train your Dragon but I don't know much about it to know what the characters are called.


Main character in that is called Hiccup... for some reason.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

There's a lot of different yellow roses when I googled but yes, there is indeed an Arthur!










Interestingly this is from the David Austin site. Didn't someone get a David Austin early SS gift??


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh and the last one is Arthur Weasley from Harry Potter!!!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Main character in that is called Hiccup... for some reason.


And the more I look at it the less it looks like that anyway :/


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all. I am sticking with my guesses of @lea247 and Arthur


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

So who is the first Arthur? I'm dying to know!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Could the characters all be Arthur? Is there a rose called Arthur?? Is my Secret Santa @lea247 and her Arthur?


Yes, it is us!! 

So I knew straight away about Arthur the aardvark (as I grew up loving those shows!) and Arthur Weasley (Harry Potter fan!). Then I remembered about Arthur Christmas so I put that one in and then enlisted Google's helps for the other two! @SuboJvR is spot on with the rose naming and the first one @Ceiling Kitty is a cover from a book called Arthur and the Golden rope! You were also going to have James Arthur, Arthur Darvill and Arthur Lowe but they wouldn't fit :Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lea247 said:


> Yes, it is us!!
> 
> So I knew straight away about Arthur the aardvark (as I grew up loving those shows!) and Arthur Weasley (Harry Potter fan!). Then I remembered about Arthur Christmas so I put that one in and then enlisted Google's helps for the other two! @SuboJvR is spot on with the rose naming and the first one @Ceiling Kitty is a cover from a book called Arthur and the Golden rope! You were also going to have James Arthur, Arthur Darvill and Arthur Lowe but they wouldn't fit :Hilarious


Thank you so much for the lovely gifts . Did you crochet all of the mice and things? They're so soft.
I confess to having eaten all of the delicious fruit jellies and tried the salted licorice - wow!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes I did crochet it all! Believe it or not all the mice were crocheted using the same pattern, I think I was a bit distracted when I was making up the giant fluffy one with tiny ears 

That's what they're there for! I love salted liquorice!! Even the triple salted stuff rool


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Here we are at last! I've been longing to open our presents all day but have only just had the chance.

I am really touched (nothing new there then) by the generosity and kindness of my SS, Toppy and Bunty and I have some beautiful presents and there was even one for Mr C so here goes.

Top present for me, show you later









and, underneath, a treasure trove of goodies which Toppy, of course, had to be first to investigate









There are lots of clues in this box, clue no. 1, lots of pheasant feathers









then along comes Bunty









Bunty gets a large box of (clue no. 2) "Welsh" cat food









I think Bunty is saying "Wow!", look at all these treats and other presents









A little Bunty look alike to keep Toppy company when she's gone AWOL









Bunty's loving it amongst all the blue smelly mice









What lucky cats, loads of super presents 









More to follow....


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Yes, we are your Secret Santa !
> 
> I cannot take credit for the smelly toys they came courtesy of @QOTN and I did apologise to my postman for the smelly parcels when he delivered them  (Arthur nearly didn't get them as Bertie wanted to snaffle them for himself and I had a job to get them wrapped whilst he was otherwise entertained with his dinner ).


Thanks QOTN and Bertie! I know Arthur won't be giving them up for anything!! I've never seen him enjoy anything like he does that mouse! I made a bit of a rookie mistake as I left the clingfilm to one side as the mouse came out to play, thinking Arthur would be all about the mouse, but no, he got hold of the clingfilm in his mouth!  And then he scratched me as I got it from him!  Should've gone in with the oven gloves on!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Part 2, our gifts

I have to own up to the fact that the first two gifts we opened, the labels fell off so we weren't sure which gift was for me and which was for my OH.

Lovely scarf which I thought was for my OH but he thought was for me  OH says thank you very much if its for him.









My OH thought these were for him - really? . Lots of pairs of cat socks. If so, then my SS will have succeeded where I have failed, to get him to wear something catty though I'd be envious as they are lovely. Again, he says thank you.









Sorry this isn't a very good photo, two beautiful mugs









A Soduku book









and I absolutely love these beautiful treat jars









and this gorgeous cushion









this sweet little drawing of Bunty and Toppy









Now, to the clue which is a crossword. Although I think I know who my SS is, I have to say this has me stumped and my OH and stepson who have been trying to work out the clues most of the afternoon. I think I knew some of the answers but they don't fit the number of squares and I've only got one which I'm pretty certain of so its beating me at the moment.....help! All in all, adding up the clues, this makes me think that my SS is @ewelsh who was my SS recipient last year.. Thank you so much, everything is lovely. 
I


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Well it's been a lovely but busy day but we've finally had a chance to open our presi's much to the amusement of the family... you'd think they'd be used to it by now lol. Good job they were here to help with my clue so it's a very, very, very big thank you to my Secret Santa, Charity and her little elves Bunty and Toppy! I'm totally overwhelmed by your generosity and thoughtfulness.
Jango was straight in the box as soon as I opened it!








There was box of lovely treats








A lovely snuggly blanket 








Jango absolutely loves the puzzle feeder








Crunchie had a beautiful special box of smelly toys but Jango thought they were for him too so we took him into the kitchen to open them
















Then trouble arrived lol
















To be continued ...


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

We also received this beautiful picture it's absolutely gorgeous thank you so much, it will be very much treasured








I have been totally spoiled with chocs, sweetpea seeds, cute cat measuring cups and a sweet chicken coup coaster.








Although Jango thought he'd quite fancy s coffee cream but sorry I'm not sharing









Thank you so much Charity you have really made the last hours of our Christmas Day very happy and special.
Of course the best present as far as Jango is concerned is that huge box!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok so it's now Boxing Day and I'm feeling a little cross that I haven't had time to do a proper SS post before now! We've had a lovely Christmas Day but I must admit I feel a little sad that life has taken over a bit and as much as I wanted to do our SS on Christmas morning as I've always done since my first Christmas with J&B (when I was on my own) it just didn't happen . It's also been a very strange Christmas for me as it's the first time in my life I didn't have Christmas dinner with my folks - that's for a good reason as both me and my brother have other family now but it's still change - all things must pass I guess. We are all lucky to have people we want to spend Christmas with, it's just getting used to the change.

I've also had a bit of a b**ger up with the camera as my glitchy iPhone decided to give up taking pics halfway through opening so had to switch to OH's (crap but at that point less crap than mine) phone for pics - the ones on his phone will have to be uploaded to PC in the morning and posted then as he's currently snoring his head of beside me! 

So here are some I did manage to take on my phone before it caved in:-









































































Post 1 of several


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Post 2 (posts 3 and onwards will be tomorrow now)






































































Pics on my phone stop there - Jaime went daft for the valerian toys and I've a great vid of him doing the wooden ball treat toy but all those pics on OH's phone so will get them uploaded hopefully tomorrow. I always try to get loads of pics for SS as I know how much thought goes in and hopefully these show how interested they both were it's just the technical glitch hampering me this year but will get the rest up ASAP!

Anyway, our gifts are fabulous and we love the JB frames, the cat socks are so lovely and unusual 
and the general non-stuff-you-would-find-in-the-UK-ness of the parcels plus some Germanic writing OH sussed out on a sandwich bag that housed some extremely (can smell them right now from next room:Hilarious) whiffy Handmade mice leads me to believe our SS is @ChaosCat ???

If I'm right I feel that I'm being extremely thick about the eyepatch cos I don't get it 

I also think these were clues on the outer packaging ... via Lapland / Scandi Father Christmas hmmmmmm @idris being Scandi by marriage could and I see you have been confusing other people on this thread  could you have had a hand in packaging and sending from the UK????

Once again more anon!!!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

JaimeandBree said:


> Post 2 (posts 3 and onwards will be tomorrow now)
> 
> View attachment 384992
> 
> ...


So @ChaosCat 's girls Annie and Bonny are known as the piratesses! In the earlier confusion there was a drawing of them from @Whompingwillow on a T-shirt as two feline pirates 

(It's 3am, Joey is wide awake as he was home alone for so long! Grrr)


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Good morning!



JaimeandBree said:


> Post 2 (posts 3 and onwards will be tomorrow now)
> 
> View attachment 384992
> 
> ...





SuboJvR said:


> So @ChaosCat 's girls Annie and Bonny are known as the piratesses! In the earlier confusion there was a drawing of them from @Whompingwillow on a T-shirt as two feline pirates
> 
> (It's 3am, Joey is wide awake as he was home alone for so long! Grrr)


Guilty!

This made me start my day laughing, as our clue only confused you (one of the girls must have lost her eyepatch while packing, so careless) and I had tried hard to avoid distinctly German stuff. The valerian mice did afford strong measures, though, and I couldn't avoid the sandwich bag. In my defence concerning the mice: You HAVE said 'The smellier the better' in your likes and dislikes and I can assure you: It doesn't get any smellier than that, the mice are stuffed with sheer valerian. 

Re the sticker outside the parcel: It was not meant as a hint to @idris, Korvatunturi is simply where Father Christmas dwells, according to Mauri Kunnas.









But you are right, Idris did lend a helping hand in sending the parcel on so that it wasn't obviously from Germany.
Thank you very much for you assistance, @idris!

I'm glad the gifts were so well received and am looking forward to seeing the rest of the unwrapping.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lea247 said:


> Thanks QOTN and Bertie! I know Arthur won't be giving them up for anything!! I've never seen him enjoy anything like he does that mouse! I made a bit of a rookie mistake as I left the clingfilm to one side as the mouse came out to play, thinking Arthur would be all about the mouse, but no, he got hold of the clingfilm in his mouth!  And then he scratched me as I got it from him!  Should've gone in with the oven gloves on!


that big one is stuffed with Valerian which is why it is super smelly and had to be double wrapped in clingfilm and foil ! the others are catnip ones. I had to keep all of them in the garden shed until I was ready to pack and post  @QOTN assures me that the smell does fade after a while


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Bertie'sMum said:


> that big one is stuffed with Valerian which is why it is super smelly and had to be double wrapped in clingfilm and foil ! the others are catnip ones. I had to keep all of them in the garden shed until I was ready to pack and post  @QOTN assures me that the smell does fade after a while


I think I must qualify the statement that the smell fades after a while. I meant in the room once the toy has been removed. I have never kept one where I could smell it for more than a few minutes! However, I do have a finished order lingering in the lobby (not used for anything except tools etc) and that is about to be banished to the bin containing the herb itself. One good thing is the smell washes off hands very easily should you ever need to touch it.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I think Moo found it all a bit overwhelming with so many new things being put in front of her, in the end I just put it all in a pile and let her get on with it in her own time. 








Such a lot of lovely wrapped gifts. Where to start....?








She was a bit confused by it all and needed lots of helping hands with the actual opening. Once that was done we laid all the gorgeous pressies out on the new beautiful soft and fluffy blanket. Moo loves to knead, so will enjoy her new blanky.








Just look at all this stuff. It's obvious our SS went to great trouble to choose suitable gifts as they are all exactly what we hoped for.








Dreamies, Moo's favourite cheesy treats, a a huge box too! Ooh some turkey and cranberry Weebox sticks, very festive. A pouch of Meowing Heads and a tin of Wainwright's tuna to try. She's never had those before so will be interesting to see what she makes of them. Oh yes, some catnip drops to try. And a nice new dish too. That's good as I never seem to have enough.








And look at these toys. The wand toy will be much appreciated as the ones she has are now nothing more than remnants of what they originally were lol. A catnip sprout which will be a huge hit (and a nicer pong than the ones for our dinner). A vibro catnip mouse which is nice and soft and moves when you pull the string. Moo will love chasing that.. A soft wiggly worm to chase after and another type of worm made of catnip and really hard so she can chew it. 
OMG she's gonna be as high as a kite on all this stuff.








Ooh, something for me. Lily O'Briens too! Yay, I can have my choccy fix. They look sooo delicious.
















Now these two gifts are especially welcome as far as I'm concerned as Moo keeps using my best woollen rug as a scratcher. Hopefully I can get her to use these instead. Thanks SS.
More to follow...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Still loving the blanket this morning. Please don't judge me for not tidying up before I went to bed last night. 










The festive spidery thing has got a look in too.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm out on my travels again today (with mug, air freshener etc) so will leave my SS clue to be pondered by Bagpuss and OH - and if they've not worked it out by the time I get home I'll bite the bullet and crack it myself. Please give me no clues! :Facepalm


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> We also received this beautiful picture it's absolutely gorgeous thank you so much, it will be very much treasured
> View attachment 384974
> 
> I have been totally spoiled with chocs, sweetpea seeds, cute cat measuring cups and a sweet chicken coup coaster.
> ...


It was a pleasure. Lovely to see Crunchie and Jango enjoying their presents. One day I'll do a clue which is hard enough not to get .


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Just a few more pics.
















She is so excited about her new wand toy she couldn't even wait for us to undo the string.








She was straight onto the vibro mouse.








Don't think she knows what to do with the scratcher yet although it's got her full attention. Probably the catnip 








Managed to attach this to her scratch post but is a bit wary once it starts spinning, although she did have a quick swipe at the feathers lol.
Haven't managed to take any more pics yet, but will post them if I get anything interesting.
Once again, thanks to our SS for all the wonderful gifts which far exceeded our expectations.
Of course, with no visible clue it took a lot of sleuthing but eventually had a good idea who our SS might be. It was only after the clue was revealed by HB yesterday that I was able to confidently identify the lovely @urbantigers . 
I've really enjoyed taking part in CCSS, it's been great fun, especially reading all the posts throughout the threads, and scratching my head along with the rest of you over who, what and how. So a great big thank you to you all.
Wishing you all a very happy festive few days. Bring on the New Year, yay!:Cat


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Happy boxing day folks. It was my intention to post the photos from my second SS yesterday, but I drank far too much champagne so once I got back here last night I was slightly sozzled. Apologies to my SS.

Here are the opening photos:​


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> that big one is stuffed with Valerian which is why it is super smelly and had to be double wrapped in clingfilm and foil ! the others are catnip ones. I had to keep all of them in the garden shed until I was ready to pack and post  @QOTN assures me that the smell does fade after a while


You certainly find out who your friends are :Hilarious:Stinkyfeet


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Here's some more


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

And some more


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

ChaosCat said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Guilty!
> 
> ...


your very welcome x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

To my Secret Santa, thank you so much. The cube (after it smashed me in the face popping open) has been a huge hit, and the stinkies are loved in this house.

And really thoughtful - the washi tape for my bullet journal and lovely cat charms for my jewellery making,

But the picture is something else, absolutely lovely thank you.

As for who you are, I'm at a loss with the clue - I may need to go through who has already been named on the thread :Hilarious

And @Smuge and @Tigermoon you were both right I am your secret santa, hope everything was ok xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Post 2 (posts 3 and onwards will be tomorrow now)
> 
> View attachment 384992
> 
> ...


i was delighted the box came pre printed and i did not have to write out your address . you would have instantly recognised my handwriting . i did not think the picture of santa claus chaoscat put on the box hinted at me either , you fluked it  . i was nervous when i found it was to be forwarded to one of my besties, but took great pains to make it non traceable lol


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Cully said:


> You certainly find out who your friends are :Hilarious:Stinkyfeet


There are times when I'm glad I don't have a sense of smell


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Jannor said:


> She's in the run now - she became obsessed with it this Spring (after hating it in previous years). She wouldn't even come in at night until November. It isn't doing much for her weight problem as she just lies on the heat pad watching the world go by. Here's a pic of her face and her fat belly:
> View attachment 384523


Bless her, she is so like gipsy even the little blond chin :Kiss
Gipsy says "hi"


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

MilleD said:


> To my Secret Santa, thank you so much. The cube (after it smashed me in the face popping open) has been a huge hit, and the stinkies are loved in this house.
> 
> And really thoughtful - the washi tape for my bullet journal and lovely cat charms for my jewellery making,
> 
> ...


It was fantastic, thank you so much


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> Bless her, she is so like gipsy even the little blond chin :Kiss
> Gipsy says "hi"
> View attachment 385095


I know, I can never get over how alike they are ... at quick glance I thought you'd re-posted my pic 

Sykes is in the run again - she did come out for half hour to flirt round the guy next door but then went back in.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi everyone. Yesterday was mad, just been looking through all the photos on here and how amazing has this years secret Santa been yet again! 

Me & jasper opened his presents yesterday morning, before I went to the carehome to see my stepdads mumu, then up to my mums for Christmas. Here's a few photos. I am so overwhelmed with the generosity of our secret Santa. I'm just about to do the crossword we got, to find out who sent it  Thankyou so so much we were both spoiled and jasper was so excited!!!

Jasper instantly smelt something amazing as soon as the box was opened!!!! I'll post a full haul of the items when I've figured out who our amazing secret Santa is!!!! Xxxx

The photo frame with Jaspers photo In is beautiful. Made me tear up, how thoughtful.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Whoops sorry, wrong place :Shy


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 385110
> View attachment 385111
> View attachment 385112
> View attachment 385113
> ...


Jasper looks very happy with all his lovely presents


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I must apologise to my SS for my tardy behaviour.. Yesterday was a bit busy and I didn't get our parcel opened as planned in the afternoon. We have started on it today but I think it will be an afternoon long activity! I've just had to remove some packaging from Kito's mouth  Daft lump. He'll eat anything so I can't let my guard down.

Anyway - here is the start




























The first to be opened is a wand style toy - not terribly clear on my poor pics - and we've had a play with that. They both love it.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

@Psygon might your SS be sending from *Russia* with love, with a lovely black cat?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

MilleD said:


> To my Secret Santa, thank you so much. The cube (after it smashed me in the face popping open) has been a huge hit, and the stinkies are loved in this house.
> 
> And really thoughtful - the washi tape for my bullet journal and lovely cat charms for my jewellery making,
> 
> ...


Loving the cube @MilleD, great present.

And Pooh is jealous 'cuz lots of his mates got a blanket and he didn't. I guess I'd better buy one online (it won't look as nice as the one sweet Bagpuss got).


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Well I for one am happy and grateful for the gifts we got. Let's not be churlish, it's Christmas.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

This thread has been beautiful ❤



Britt said:


> Loving the cube @MilleD, great present.
> 
> And Pooh is jealous 'cuz lots of his mates got a blanket and he didn't. I guess I'd better buy one online (it won't look as nice as the one sweet Bagpuss got).


I doubt pooh really knows he didn't get a blanket but he had other lovely gifts didn't he ❤


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

After a manic Christmas Day (out from 9am to 7pm in Essex) we have this morning opened the stockings for the boys and all the gifts came out again!!










Milo gave this fake cucumber a bit of a hiding!! I'm pretty sure if I sat it behind him when he was eating, like the YT videos...he wouldn't bat an eyelid!!










Suki went absolutely nuts for this furry mouse, he was shaking it like mad and throwing it round the room!!

















The shoelaces were a paws up too!










There were crinkly balls and sparkly balls galore, serious sensory overload lol.

A huge thank you to our SS, we have all been really spoiled, such thoughtful gifts and the boys had a play with everything!

Have you guessed our SS identity from the clue I shared?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Okay. I got Human daddy to open the box and bring me the clue. I may have had a couple of drinks but my eyes are leaky just at the clue! Look at it!
> 
> View attachment 384219
> View attachment 384220
> ...


AWWWW @Mrs Funkin Mrs F - how have I missed these pages lol!!!!!
I think I managed to completely skip 3 in my haste to see if you were opening later on Christmas day rofl!!!

Yes it was us of course - if the postcard didn't give it away I knew the paper would!!

I am so pleased Oscar likes everything - it's a bit much to take in all in one go but hopefully he will be able to eek out his fun for a good while. 
I loved getting him his toys and even risked a couple of feathers - won't be at all offended if he doesn't enjoy them - they can always be "recycled" to a rescue or something.

I'm so sorry it was a little late lol - you were so patient and I was horrified that the last to post was Santa herself but we had such a game with Hermes who were bringing Oscar's treat jar and then wanted to wait for the gorgeous commissioned toys as well. I knew you'd think it was worth the wait in the end.

I have to say a huge thank you to @slartibartfast who made the beautiful stinky crochet toys - she jumped at it when she knew who they were for!! And to Doris @idris too. They are way more talented than I am!!!

It was an absolute pleasure to get everything for Oscar and for the Funkin family and we are so happy that your 1st SS has been so enjoyable. Here's to many more - love you lots Mrs F and darling Oscar xxxxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Right…

So, I think I can say thank you properly now to my Secret Santa @Summercat 

I have to say I think your clue was very sneaky  Or, as I said yesterday, I am very dim! I'm not sure I knew Mr Biggles was from Russia  I was fixated on it being the PFer from Russia, not the cat. I didn't quite get to spreadsheets of all the PFers... but I was close!!

Ed and Darcy love all their gifts (Ed has barely moved from his quilt), and I love the Russian dolls. Although every time I look at them sat on my mantlepiece I will now forever think they are laughing at me for not being able to get the clue!!



P.s. thankyou @idris for your assistance... 

Also, one thing I don't get... the dolls weren't in the stocking. So did I miss a clue??

Oh, and just one shot of Ted enjoying that quilt


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

The boys are a bit overwhelmed with all their toys and having to sleep off their excitement. I am equally tired and overwhelmed. So just a few more pics for tonight. I don't know who my SS is yet but I've not looked at the clue properly yet.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Few more. WW3 nearly broke out over the blanky but lucky boys had a second one so no need to squabble over them!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Phew, I've finally managed to clear out the guests!!

Soooo i've been looking at my clue. Someone with a single cat, black and white who lives in the east..... Is my SS @vanessa131?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Psygon
Your welcome:Cat

I cannot take credit for the wrapping, that is kindly down to Idris. DHL locally fully inspected all items before shipping. QOTN of course gets credit for the toys she made and Idris for purchasing a few items that I was not allowed to ship.

Sorry, I meant for the cat doll to be in the stocking. So that probably confused you, but all is well that ends well


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> @Psygon
> Your welcome:Cat
> 
> I cannot take credit for the wrapping, that is kindly down to Idris. DHL locally fully inspected all items before shipping. QOTN of course gets credit for the toys she made and Idris for purchasing a few items that I was not allowed to ship.
> ...


ahh heheh  Well, thank you


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

@JaimeandBree - just wanted to show the carrot being enjoyed


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 385110
> View attachment 385111
> View attachment 385112
> View attachment 385113
> ...


Some lovely pics of Jasper there @Faye1995 - especially the one where he's sticking his tongue out


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

"Dumpling said:


> I'm still not sure! My husband had a look at all the cats/usernames and thought perhaps it could be @Erenya as he could spell Einstein, Darwen and Erenya from the letters making up the clue, but there were still some letters left over, so I'm really not sure!! It's a tricky one, my poor brain! :Bag


Yes! Twas me 

The anagram actually says "Darwin and Einstein say merry Christmas!"


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Erenya said:


> Phew, I've finally managed to clear out the guests!!
> 
> Soooo i've been looking at my clue. Someone with a single cat, black and white who lives in the east..... Is my SS @vanessa131?


Nope, I cannot claim the glory on this one.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Erenya said:


> Phew, I've finally managed to clear out the guests!!
> 
> Soooo i've been looking at my clue. Someone with a single cat, black and white who lives in the east..... Is my SS @vanessa131?





Vanessa131 said:


> Nope, I cannot claim the glory on this one.


@Erenya if you need any tips figuring out any clues... I'm great at them... :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I've figured it! Thankyou so so much @Citruspips, I am overwhelmed at your generosity! Jasper is obsessed with the wands and keeps screaming for treats haha! He loved every single thing. I cannot say Thankyou enough!!!!!!!! One of the best parts of the day was opening them and seeing jasper excited!!! Lots of love faye and jasper dxxxxxxx

I hope I filled the 2 down in right, it all worked anyway. What a fab, fab clue!!!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Right…
> 
> So, I think I can say thank you properly now to my Secret Santa @Summercat
> 
> ...


You ordered Jammy's show duvet covers within a few hours of SC with your SS order. We thought it amazing but it meant that I made the show covers to fit the SS duvet.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

So we managed to open the rest of the presents last night, and now finally have some time to upload the rest of the pictures.

Next present out was this beautiful blanket, which of course got Tinx' attention straight away (excuse my messy blanket in the background)










Of course Tinx had to come have a go, giving her perfect position to investigate all the other wonderful gifts

















Honestly, there were so so many! Couldn't possibly post a picture of every single one individually so here's a select few:

A wonderful pipe cleaner spider!









Beautiful personalised decorations, I just love these! Think I'll need to find somewhere to hang them all year round









A lovely selection of homemade creatures, the hedgehog has been a favourite today.









The bumble bee also went down well with both pussums

















The full haul, minus food based items which had to be hidden in cupboard before a certain little Pixie got at them and the decorations which went straight onto the tree!










Honestly, we are so overwhelmed with how generous our secret Santa has been! Thank you again @Dumpling. We've put some toys away for just now so we can phase them in gradually, they'll definitely keep us going for quite some time.

Also not pictured but I got a chocolate orange and some amazing cat socks which I can't wait to wear! Thank you so much, genuinely have always wanted some but never brought myself to buy any just yet. And of course no Christmas would be complete without a chocolate orange 

Thank you again. This secret Santa really has made our Christmas, we've loved every minute of it, from the likes and dislikes page to the buying the gifts and finally this wonderful opening thread. Thank you all for letting us join in.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

@Smuge! I'm waiting for you to confirm I'm right so I can thank you too. Looking for closure here please


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> The next gift made me giggle (and it's been put away safely so they cant get to it yet), what could it be you all wonder
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Meant to do a proper reply to this yesterday, but with all the clue guessing and cooking I was a bit distracted.

I hope the puzzle toy was OK? It looks like they got the hang of it so quickly!! They really are very clever!!

I saw that you had a storage addiction and I designed the bag and purse as I thought it was kind of storage-y, and then I found the box and thought it might make a nice trinket box - and much better as a storage thing!!  I hope you don't mind that I left the box for you to decorate... I am not particularly good with crafting and I was worried about sticking things on at an angle and wrecking the effect


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

QOTN said:


> You ordered Jammy's show duvet covers within a few hours of SC with your SS order. We thought it amazing but it meant that I made the show covers to fit the SS duvet.


Should come in handy when we need two show blankets next year then


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well @slartibartfast Mr Froggy is still rocking Oscar's world, as is Millie Mouse @idris  Seriously thank you both so much for making these beauties for our boy.

@huckybuck Oscar is very pleased that you have such clever friends, I'm going to ration out his toys though.

He still has his stockings to open too - he had his main present from us this morning (giant scratching post for the landing outside our bedroom, as he likes a morning stretch there!). I'm rather liking this spreading out the presents malarkey. He's currently sparko in front of the fire.

I am thoroughly in agreement that this thread and the others adjoined to it (likes and dislikes, posting etc) have been so much fun. We've all been so spoilt and there are so many gorgeous presents - and so much time and effort spent to get things just right for everyone. In a world where there is so much sadness and horrid things happening, it has been lovely. I for one still am flabbergasted at Oscar and our beautiful presents. I keep going to "visit" them in all the places they've been put


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well @slartibartfast Mr Froggy is still rocking Oscar's world, as is Millie Mouse @idris  Seriously thank you both so much for making these beauties for our boy.
> 
> @huckybuck Oscar is very pleased that you have such clever friends, I'm going to ration out his toys though.
> 
> ...


your very welcome x im about to make one for lily i hope she reacts the same


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a few more pics to post but will have to be tomorrow now. In the meantime, @Emmasian I think you are my SS?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello and Happy Boxing Day all!

@urbantigers you guessed correctly! Looking forward to seeing the rest of the pics of your gorgeous boys xx

We have just opened the first of our parcels which went down an absolute storm. I must apologise for the picture quality but every time I picked something up I had multiple Maine Coons leaping at me! I've had to break up three scraps and been unable to take an ensemble photo yet as the cats keep snatching things and rolling about with them! Here goes:

Is this ALL for us Mum?










I think I knows what that is...










New Yeeow banana yayy!










The pink and black stinky was ripped from me by Rafa who went bonkers rolling about with it...

















Gizza go










TBC


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Meant to do a proper reply to this yesterday, but with all the clue guessing and cooking I was a bit distracted.
> 
> I hope the puzzle toy was OK? It looks like they got the hang of it so quickly!! They really are very clever!!
> 
> I saw that you had a storage addiction and I designed the bag and purse as I thought it was kind of storage-y, and then I found the box and thought it might make a nice trinket box - and much better as a storage thing!!  I hope you don't mind that I left the box for you to decorate... I am not particularly good with crafting and I was worried about sticking things on at an angle and wrecking the effect


Everything was perfect. They did solve the puzzle quite quickly, but they still had to work at it and get their little brains going, they found one lever easy to do, but have to work a bit harder for the other one as they will pull at one, but have to then work out that they need to pull the other from the opposite direction, so it does make them think for quite a while, but they're good at puzzles and they know they'll get a reward so they don't tend to give up. I like it a lot, I also like that it's not got many holes so I don't have to put too many treats in it.

The bag and box were great and will be used for storing things well, thanks a lot. Lots of lovely well thought out gifts.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

So Freya gets a go on the banana










At which point we get the biggest scrap over a stinky mouse that I have not yet been able to get a decent photo of!!

















Meanwhile Freya moves onto a crunchy cushion of such profound and magnificent stinkiness it knocked me backward when I opened it... Even telling Teddy to bog off, it's hers...



















Umm Freyfrey? You ok love?










I think she might need a stint in rehab!

The bendy straws went down very well










Meanwhile Mummy got spoilt too!
















Plus a lovely cat themed tea infuser, CHOCOLATE ( both coins and Dairy Milk) wrapped ingeniously in one of a pair of cat socks, all tied up with this little fella:Hilarious








TBC


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> So Freya gets a go on the banana
> 
> View attachment 385254
> 
> ...


Some amazing faces being pulled there :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I finally opened my pressies this evening, thank you so much whoever you are :Kiss I love the tote bag, cat bags are definitely my thing! I love the candle too, especially that it's vegan :Cat @huckybuck I need another clue as to who it may be ompus

















All being well I shall be able to join in even more next year with a new pussling. I've really enjoyed seeing all the cats with their pressies


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Pussycats also got treats:










Plus a little stinky pink mouse that I can't even photo as Teddy grabbed it and rolled about with it in his mighty jaws! Ooh and a lovely soft white blanket, and some Little green balls. Even the wrappers from the stinkiness items - Rafa is now rolling about with the cushion bag lol!









All in all we have been very spoilt with this first box. Now clue-wise, this was it above. I make it out to be a Teddy and Mr Darcy/Colin Firth. As we have no cats called Colin, I am thinking Darcy and Ed?? So would that make my SS Psygon as they would be two cats out of four??


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I am following with interest who gets who for SS, it will help the process of elimination by the time I am back to my duo.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Pussycats also got treats:
> 
> View attachment 385287
> 
> ...


Yes it was us 

The faces in your pics are absolutely quality  really enjoyed seeing them opening their gifts


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> I am following with interest who gets who for SS, it will help the process of elimination by the time I am back to my duo.


Did you have this all planned out from the beginning?!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Aww thank you so much! You certainly got their preferences bob on! I have now opened the lovely stickers and card (was scared to till had solved clue in case gave it away!) And of course I failed to mention the flying frenzy attachments which I've swiftly concealed as I don't want them mauling them till I get them attached to the rod!

I think I might have to leave the second SS till tomorrow or certainly later on as the cats are completely stoned. Freya is in the box lying on her precious cushion, Ted is in the chair clutching his banana, and Rafa is lying under the tree with the pink and black thing, the cushion wrapper, and both mice!

Thanks so much to @Psygon and roll on Number Two! ??


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Do you think the Kitty Police and Drug Squad are monitoring this thread for kitties that are off their heads and making notes of the suppliers


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm glad I am not the only one who struggled with my SS clue!!

So I'll say thank you again to @Vanessa131 for our wonderful gifts 

Milo is currently careering round the house after a session with the furry mouse lol... they are playing in shifts!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Psygon 
I was either going to do the presents early and then post once the thread opened or when I return. 
But as is, unless my jet lagged brain fails me, I should be spot on in my guess on Sunday or thereabouts  if I am last as I think I will be.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> I'm glad I am not the only one who struggled with my SS clue!!
> 
> So I'll say thank you again to @Vanessa131 for our wonderful gifts
> 
> Milo is currently careering round the house after a session with the furry mouse lol... they are playing in shifts!!


It was a particularly mean clue!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

This has been so much fun  I've loved seeing all our boys and girls enjoying their presents ! Trouble is they'll now be expecting such parcels every week 

Bertie is still playing with his blue teddy and the crinkle balls are being batted everywhere but as they are slightly bigger than the ones he already had I haven't had to get down on the floor to fish them out from out under the sofa yet


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Current state of play here...can't even see Rafa, Teddy can't raise his stoned head, and Freya said quite clearly yes she knows she's still in the SS box, she can climb out anytime she wants to, and to nap off and leave her and her cushion alone!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

ive enjoyed watching the openings too . next year i shall have to take much more of an active up front part


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Current state of play here...can't even see Rafa, Teddy can't raise his stoned head, and Freya said quite clearly yes she knows she's still in the SS box, she can climb out anytime she wants to, and to nap off and leave her and her cushion alone!!
> 
> View attachment 385309
> View attachment 385311


Loving the stoners


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

It’s lovely reading the clues and seeing the gorgeous presents.

Blue and Iv remember love sending presents x

Is this a cluesy for someone with no clue?


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Faye1995 I'm glad you and Jasper liked your gifts. I loved being your Santa it was lots of fun xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hmmm interesting @bluecordelia :Hilarious


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ali71 said:


> View attachment 384184
> 
> 
> I had to do a jigsaw first to see if I could work the clue out as to our SS identity.
> ...


Am I being dim, even now we know who this was, I still can't work it out.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Current state of play here...can't even see Rafa, Teddy can't raise his stoned head, and Freya said quite clearly yes she knows she's still in the SS box, she can climb out anytime she wants to, and to nap off and leave her and her cushion alone!!
> 
> View attachment 385309
> View attachment 385311


Oh dear... And there is still a second box to go! Maybe it won't contain so many kitty drugs as they do sound like they need to go into rehab! :Wideyed


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I just wanted to add that I think the creativity and artistic skills that have gone into these gift is quite amazing! 

I'm never going to be artistic... But I think I might try learning to crochet... If I remember rightly when I was middle school age I could crochet a chain and managed a simple granny square!

Oh well another day.... Got to go to work today


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have so enjoyed seeing all of the pictures for this wonderful SS. I will now be keeping my eye out all year for little things for next time x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I need help with my clue.

I don't even know where to start! It was in a tartan bag - is that the clue because it's on the outside??


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Willow_Warren said:


> I just wanted to add that I think the creativity and artistic skills that have gone into these gift is quite amazing!
> 
> I'm never going to be artistic... But I think I might try learning to crochet... If I remember rightly when I was middle school age I could crochet a chain and managed a simple granny square!
> 
> Oh well another day.... Got to go to work today


I made the jewellery I sent to my recipients, but I can't see that there is a photo where you can see it as I put it in organza bags


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

MilleD said:


> I need help with my clue.
> 
> I don't even know where to start! It was in a tartan bag - is that the clue because it's on the outside??


Someone Scottish perhaps? ompus


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lea247 said:


> Someone Scottish perhaps? ompus


I thought that maybe, but I'm not sure I'm sure who is. After all, they don't type in a Scottish accent...

I really need to pay more attention to things.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

MilleD said:


> I thought that maybe, but I'm not sure I'm sure who is. After all, they don't type in a Scottish accent...
> 
> I really need to pay more attention to things.


I have a funny feeling Psygon might be Scottish....? Plus sent 2 parcels and I believe only one has been identified!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> Am I being dim, even now we know who this was, I still can't work it out.


I was very mean! The heart is Bronns fur, the other three refer to things/people from where I live.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

lea247 said:


> I have a funny feeling Psygon might be Scottish....? Plus sent 2 parcels and I believe only one has been identified!


Psyson's two have been identified I think ...who can it be?


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Charity said:


> Psyson's two have been identified I think ...who can it be?


I've also discovered she lives in Northumberland


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Whompingwillow said:


> I need to be careful! I dont know who follows me there :Nailbiting and was convinced you didnt, but I did write 'commission' just in case.... yes get them back please so I can have more fun haha:Hilarious


I don't actually have an Instagram account, but I remembered you putting the link to yours on your doodle thread so I had a peek


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lea247 said:


> I've also discovered she lives in Northumberland


Although, of course that wouldn't necessarily negate the first comment about being Scottish* would it? ;-)

(* I'm not Scottish btw - and yes both my parcels have been identified


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Another one of Jaspers amazing Toys!!! We've enjoyed sitting and trying to figure this out this morning...he got there after a few attempts my clever boy :Singing

He's chrrently now trying to get invisible treats out of it haha


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> Am I being dim, even now we know who this was, I still can't work it out.


The clues are related to Grantham from where our SS hails


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

MilleD said:


> I don't actually have an Instagram account, but I remembered you putting the link to yours on your doodle thread so I had a peek


Cheeky!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Whompingwillow said:


> Cheeky!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

lea247 said:


> I've also discovered she lives in Northumberland


I think we should keep notes of all these bits of information for next time


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MilleD said:


> I need help with my clue.
> 
> I don't even know where to start! It was in a tartan bag - is that the clue because it's on the outside??


I think I know who and yes you have your clue right there! Although he's def not Scottish! More Pink with white stripes!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> I think we should keep notes of all these bits of information for next time


I am totally keeping a spreadsheet...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

oliviarussian said:


> I think I know who and yes you have your clue right there! Although he's def not Scottish! More Pink with white stripes!


Bagpuss and @Ceiling Kitty ??


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Psygon said:


> I am totally keeping a spreadsheet...


We are turning into the FBI !


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> We are turning into the FBI !


FELINE Bureau of Investigation you mean??


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

jadeh31 said:


> I hadn't seen a purrs kicker before either but they had loads at the supreme so I picked that up for secret santa and I got my two the goat hair valerian one which has went down extremely well all day today!


It's fab, they love it so much! It's been very well dribbled on and bunny kicked, it's strong stuff!!! 


Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Well we've started opening our gifts but had to break for dinner and now I think we're all a little too stuffed to get back to it just yet (both cats currently zonked under the tree!)
> 
> First off we had our clue. Thanks to @Willow_Warren who had the same clue earlier I was able to solve it a lot easier. I think I'd have got there eventually between Google and the powers of deduction!
> 
> ...





Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> First toy Pixie found was this...
> 
> View attachment 384826
> 
> ...





Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Pixie choosing which to open next
> View attachment 384839
> 
> 
> ...





Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> So we managed to open the rest of the presents last night, and now finally have some time to upload the rest of the pictures.
> 
> Next present out was this beautiful blanket, which of course got Tinx' attention straight away (excuse my messy blanket in the background)
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Sorry I didn't reply earlier, I was at work yesterday so didn't manage to get on here!

I'm so glad they liked their presents, thank you for all the lovely pictures of your girls, I had great fun choosing their gifts! 



Erenya said:


> "Dumpling said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still not sure! My husband had a look at all the cats/usernames and thought perhaps it could be @Erenya as he could spell Einstein, Darwen and Erenya from the letters making up the clue, but there were still some letters left over, so I'm really not sure!! It's a tricky one, my poor brain! :Bag
> ...


I'm so bad at anagrams!! :Hilarious

Thank you so much for our presents, they have loved everything! The cat drugs especially are a huge hit, I think Leela has been stoned since Christmas day!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Cully said:


> FELINE Bureau of Investigation you mean??


I could not love this quote any more than I do right now. ❤


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Wondering how many more parcels there are to be opened?

Hannah


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I haven't seen @cava14 una opening yet - I was waiting to thank her for mine.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm awaiting confirmation from @ewelsh and to get her to do my crossword .

Ooops, nearly forgot. I'm just sitting here having a piece of Christmas cake and tea in my lovely new SS mug.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I have one left to open today! Sorry I'm so late but there was no point last night as they wouldn't have been up for it properly and it looks a beautiful parcel so I want to do it justice! Watch this space...


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

And Summercat still to open ❤


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> This thread has been beautiful ❤
> 
> I doubt pooh really knows he didn't get a blanket but he had other lovely gifts didn't he ❤


He did but he is a blanket addict like me. I will find one online. We are both always cold.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

There are some lovely ones online Britt ❤ Cheap too ❤ And so easy to pick up xx

That could be his xmas present from his Mamma xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

By gently booting the Pumpkin Pussycat Posse out for some fresh air I have managed to get my lovely ensemble photo of Psygon's gifts! (Or most of them - the little mouse has vanished, last seen in Teddy's jaws so I fear for his safety!) Thank you so much, they had a ball with everything!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Addicted to this thread lol xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yep I'm almost as adicted to this thread as Lola is to her little pink and white feathery mouse!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

And my lot to their Smilla Toothies ... I've had to do a ZP order to get more.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Any notifications from this thread and I’m all over it lol xx

Keep looking back thru the pages at the pics xx

I have more I can post when everyone has finished opening ❤ And also more to take coz we r still working our way through our stash - we’ve been so spoilt ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Spoilt @Clairabella ? Nah, just what you and the other 14 legs deserved. I really hope all was okay - I did lots of little clues throughout, as well as my pitiful poetry skills. I had so much fun finding things for you - and I had to make my god daughter a little pebble cat picture of her two cats too 

Oscar still has two stockings to open, including one from @huckybuck no doubt full of amazing goodies! I'll put some pictures up when Oscar is sociable enough to open, he's a bit not quite right (methinks another hair ball is brewing!). Plus it's all been a lot for him I think, I really do.

I look forward to seeing more piccies from your guys with their gifts xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Matrod did you find a clue in your parcel from your secret Santa?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Charity said:


> I'm awaiting confirmation from @ewelsh and to get her to do my crossword .
> 
> Ooops, nearly forgot. I'm just sitting here having a piece of Christmas cake and tea in my lovely new SS mug.
> 
> View attachment 385384


That is a super-cute mug


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Charity said:


> I'm awaiting confirmation from @ewelsh and to get her to do my crossword .
> 
> Ooops, nearly forgot. I'm just sitting here having a piece of Christmas cake and tea in my lovely new SS mug.
> 
> View attachment 385384


thats a good slab of icing .  i dont know why but this year my icing stayed disappointingly soft . easier to cut but not as satisfying .


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> @Matrod did you find a clue in your parcel from your secret Santa?


No, the card said there was no clue. HB knows who sent it but other than it being someone she's met she's giving nothing away!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Parcel Two! My word we've been at it a couple of hours! Less of a stone-athon today and more of a let's attack Mummy because we are over excited little spoilt rotters, then stuff our faces

This one's all mine Mummy










Beautifully wrapped and individually labelled, though that wasn't always strictly observed!






























Ooh for meeee??










Wow my own personalised food mat!










Teddy's new mouse goes down a storm, poor thing!

















Dis is my mat and I ain't for sharin'









Freya's new Mousie










Hey that's Freya's, odious meglomaniac wretch!! Gerroff...










TBC


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Matrod my mistake there was no proper clue so watch your in box


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Matrod i have a confession x

I did hint a bit earlier that Iv and Blue like to give presents. I didn't want you not to be part of SS.
Lots of love Sneaky Santa x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Aha a toy for Rafa involving big feathers! This is where Mummy got injured by flying Maine Coons so I only have a couple of sedate photos after I mopped up the gore!! Suffice to say they went down a treat and caused Ted to thump Raf who thumped him back for once!



















Next was an absolutely beautiful snack jar, full of treats to the brim, and naturally marauded immediately!































Don't mind if I do ..









Then it was bubble time - they LOVED them. Don't know if these pics show the bubbles stuck all over them. Rafa and Freya were chasing them and Ted intent on popping them all...
























TBC


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> @Matrod i have a confession x
> 
> I did hint a bit earlier that Iv and Blue like to give presents. I didn't want you not to be part of SS.
> Lots of love Sneaky Santa x


You ARE sneaky  thank you so much, it was very kind & thoughtful of you :Happy.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That is a super-cute mug


Yes it is and I have two 



idris said:


> thats a good slab of icing .  i dont know why but this year my icing stayed disappointingly soft . easier to cut but not as satisfying .


Please don't talk to me about Christmas cake :Meh I have three Christmas cakes, I bought a small one for when a friend came to tea Christmas Eve and a larger one when I knew my stepson was coming for Christmas and a friend of my OH's wife (I'll rephrase that, my OH's friend's wife) always bakes us a huge un-iced- cake every year, enough for a football team when there are only two of us. My OH doesn't like Christmas cake. Well, my friend said 'only a very small piece', my stepson didn't want any at all so here I am with three cakes to eat myself. :Vomit


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

More bubbles

















More Mousies and straws, and Freya gets her own beautifully cuddly blanket
























A wonderful scratcher with balls (sure there's a joke in their somewhere oi oi) and a big kickeroo, not to mention a Yeoww rainbow for Ted










Erm excuse me madam we are opening here!










Their own individual Xmas cards!



















TBC


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

On top of all that, Mummy did really well too! A gorgeous mug, my fave tea, a mindfulness book which is really interesting as I did a course on it. Ooh and maltesers!
























Now for the clue

















Hmm "a showgirl". Well if we go with Bazza Manilow I am thinking "Lola"?? Which would make my incredibly generous SS @Willow_Warren ????

Final ensemble pic as the buggers ruined all the others quite hilariously


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello... Yes you guessed correctly! I hope you and the rest of the posse enjoy your gifts... Your trials and tribulations of opening have made me laugh and smile (hope there wasn't too much gore...)

Hannah


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yay got it right!! Thanks so much for your generosity. The gore wasn't too bad - Ted and Raf both jumped for the feathers and saved themselves by sticking claws in me before sliding off yowch. Xxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> Nope, I cannot claim the glory on this one.


Mmmmm... So I'm looking for a single cat household, black and white kitty, from the east.... @Cully?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Erenya said:


> Mmmmm... So I'm looking for a single cat household, black and white kitty, from the east.... @Cully?


Why a single cat household?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

QOTN said:


> Why a single cat household?


Well it said black and white tootsie's and I assumed just one set of tootsie's.... Which I may see could have been wrong....

I'm also starting to thinking might be @Faye1995 ...


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Erenya said:


> Well it said black and white tootsie's and I assumed just one set of tootsie's.... Which I may see could have been wrong....
> 
> I'm also starting to thinking might be @Faye1995 ...


I noticed the reference to the East.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

QOTN said:


> I noticed the reference to the East.


Am I being really dense... I think I am...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think you've probably got it


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> Yes it is and I have two
> 
> Please don't talk to me about Christmas cake :Meh I have three Christmas cakes, I bought a small one for when a friend came to tea Christmas Eve and a larger one when I knew my stepson was coming for Christmas and a friend of my OH's wife (I'll rephrase that, my OH's friend's wife) always bakes us a huge un-iced- cake every year, enough for a football team when there are only two of us. My OH doesn't like Christmas cake. Well, my friend said 'only a very small piece', my stepson didn't want any at all so here I am with three cakes to eat myself. :Vomit


I will help you, I love Christmas cake, especially with cheese!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> I will help you, I love Christmas cake, especially with cheese!


Yuk! I'll be sick in a minute, Christmas cake and cheese! :Yuck You're as bad as my OH, yesterday he had peanut butter and cranberry jelly sandwiches!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> Yuk! I'll be sick in a minute, Christmas cake and cheese! :Yuck You're as bad as my OH, yesterday he had peanut butter and cranberry jelly sandwiches!


Honestly, I thought it was disgusting when I read it in a James Herriot book. Apparently it is a Yorkshire tradition, me being an inquisitive teenager at the time, tried it and totally loved it. The stronger the cheese the better. I promise you, don't knock it until you try it 

Also, I can thoroughly recommend Marmite in a bacon roll, it is epically good.l!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Matrod you are welcome x

I have to thank @Whompingwillow for the design and making of the bag x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Erenya said:


> Mmmmm... So I'm looking for a single cat household, black and white kitty, from the east.... @Cully?


Sorry, nope, not me!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, that's narrowed it down


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> Addicted to this thread lol xx


and to think we have to wait a year to go again


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

@Emmasian and @LJC675 - if you want the original illustrations I made for your gifts, let me know and I can email them to you (or put them somewhere you can download)


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Psygon said:


> and to think we have to wait a year to go again


Yes but it's only about 9 months until we start talking about it all over again! Besides I think I might need a short break...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Yes but it's only about 9 months until we start talking about it all over again! Besides I think I might need a short break...


hahah, maybe a break would be good. I suppose it's 9 months to start thinking about stuff for next year tho


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Made a little video from our Secret Santa pics - thanks again to @Summercat and @JaimeandBree


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> I will help you, I love Christmas cake, especially with cheese!


Ooooh yes, Christmas cake or a mince pie with a piece of Stilton. Totally delish!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> View attachment 385491
> @Matrod you are welcome x
> 
> I have to thank @Whompingwillow for the design and making of the bag x


I thought the design was very WWish! I love it @Whompingwillow :Cat


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> Honestly, I thought it was disgusting when I read it in a James Herriot book. Apparently it is a Yorkshire tradition, me being an inquisitive teenager at the time, tried it and totally loved it. The stronger the cheese the better. I promise you, don't knock it until you try it
> 
> Also, I can thoroughly recommend Marmite in a bacon roll, it is epically good.l!


See, my step-dad was a proper Yorkshireman, and he said it HAS to be wensleydale.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Tawny75 said:


> I will help you, I love Christmas cake, especially with cheese!


yummy scrummy . may i particularly recommend to you christmas cake with this . It has rocked my boat all the festive season, the cold and creamy with the boozy and fruity nuttiness


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

idris said:


> yummy scrummy . may i particularly recommend to you christmas cake with this . It has rocked my boat all the festive season, the cold and creamy with the boozy and fruity nuttiness
> View attachment 385525


Looks lovely. My favourite is a good strong cheddar.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Tawny75 said:


> Looks lovely. My favourite is a good strong cheddar.


well i love that too lol


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So, we've gone from talking about opening presents to CHEESE!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> So, we've gone from talking about opening presents to CHEESE!!


That's cat chat for ya!

:Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> So, we've gone from talking about opening presents to CHEESE!!


Seems perfectly normal to me... :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Someone has decided the bed is his!!!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 385534
> View attachment 385535
> View attachment 385536
> 
> ...


I'm not sure a cat could look more comfortable than that!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

That bed is still sooo amazing!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Love Little H yawning! The bed is just amazing.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Erenya at least you could do it through a process of elimination now :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Maybe we should start a “It’s not me thread!” X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 385534
> View attachment 385535
> View attachment 385536
> 
> ...


The height of luxury.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Citruspips said:


> @Erenya at least you could do it through a process of elimination now :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Yes @Erenya would you like the ticklist I started to try and work mine out that I couldn't use in the end as there were too many unopened parcels (well so I thought ).


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I may need to start an elimination list. But it will have to be later. With the in laws and either me or one of them is going off the side of the docks imminently.... rowning


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

MilleD said:


> Bagpuss and @Ceiling Kitty ??


Totally missed this, sorry!

Yes it was us. Sorry the clue was naff. I did a crossword last year and didn't feel I could repeat it as would be too obvious - might have gotten away with it though as I've seen a few crosswords as clues this year!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Going to work out mine today. Sorry, was out all yesterday and been asleep this morning!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Totally missed this, sorry!
> 
> Yes it was us. Sorry the clue was naff. I did a crossword last year and didn't feel I could repeat it as would be too obvious - might have gotten away with it though as I've seen a few crosswords as clues this year!


No problem, I know you are busy.

I'm not sure I would have got a cross word either to be honest! I had all the folks and their cats printed out and I knew that someone else hadn't had one from you and still didn't get it :Hilarious

What an idiot...

But, thank you so much I loved everything and the cats are having a whale of a time with stuff. Surprisingly they particularly like the treat tin  But the cube is being attacked regularly so not sure how long it'll hold up 

Thanks again xx

I've really enjoyed taking part in my first cat chat secret santa :Happy


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

MilleD said:


> No problem, I know you are busy.


No, just unobservant... I've been looking at this thread multiple times a day and just completely missed your guess somehow! :Bag


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Girls just wanna have fun!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> No, just unobservant... I've been looking at this thread multiple times a day and just completely missed your guess somehow! :Bag


:Hilarious There's that flamin' bag again :Hilarious


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Psygon said:


> @Emmasian and @LJC675 - if you want the original illustrations I made for your gifts, let me know and I can email them to you (or put them somewhere you can download)


Hang on @Psygon do you mean you designed this yourself??










I adored it and thought (totally thoughtlessly I can see now duh) that you had somehow struck lucky and found an amazingly apt image!! You are so clever - I am absolutely bowled over that my little troop have had a specially created logo for them. Actually gone a bit throat lumpy. I would LOVE to have access to the designs so I could maybe put it on plates for them etc. Will pm you my email.

Just... wow!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

So far @urbantigers firm favourites are the catnip mouse which Moo flings around the place, then hides under a footstool where she bum wiggles and pounces .
Also the wand toy which was dangling over the side of a cupboard last night and she woke me at 4am by swatting and boinging it.
She mega loves the turkey and cranberry Webbox sticks. She absolutely adores those and even tried to steal the sealed treat jar where I hid them (well thought I had)! Fortunately it was too heavy:Smug








Where did you get them from, I'd love to get more if poss?
Thanks once again for all the great gifts. By nature she is wary of new things so I'm surprised she has taken such an immediate interest. I'm sure she will get around to trying the rest in her own cautious time.:Cat


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> There are some lovely ones online Britt ❤ Cheap too ❤ And so easy to pick up xx
> 
> That could be his xmas present from his Mamma xxx


Yes they are some nice ones, I'm checking the UK websites but don't know which one to choose. So I might put it on my SS likes list for next year.

In the meantime Pooh keeps claiming his Thrive treats, he would eat the whole container if I'd let him


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Hang on @Psygon do you mean you designed this yourself??
> 
> View attachment 385574
> 
> ...


If you find somewhere that does bowls let me know! I searched but struggled to find places that printed inside and not just on the outside!

Seen your PM so will email, but these were the doodles and work in progress


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

At last I get to post my fabulous photos of my SS gifts from @Emmasian I worked out your clue thanks to the farty word  could only be Teddy :Hilarious:Hilarious

I have had a terrible Christmas and opening the girls gifts was my only highlight, which I will not mention now as it deserves no such attention.

Fabulous gifts, here we go! Lots of photos 

Libby had to be right in the thick of it 

























Sooooo many smelly things Mummy, I luuvvve them


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lottie ran off with her ball and a smelly butterfly!


























Loulou came to investigate, not even giving me chance to remove the label


















Now Loulou is extremely happy! Come on Mum open these yummy


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

This clock mouse went down an absolute storm!

























As for these smelly things, I hardly had chance to get them out of the packet,


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Fab gifts @Emmasian thank you soooo much

My special mug, already in use and so much more, you have been so generous xx


















Even my dogs were spoilt, my Spaniels face says it all xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I also forgot to say, now my house really stinks but I have very happy cats  so all worth it. Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha @ewelsh I put Olive the Octopus in the lounge last night...there certainly is a distinctive whiff to valerian 

Glad to see the gang enjoying their pressies (but sorry you've had a stressful time, hope things improve soon).


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think @Citruspips was being very polite when she explained about Jango and Crunchie going to the kitchen with their smelly toys, I know the box was very potent on opening so no way would she and the family want it in her living room for long. :Wacky


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Severus and Lily were very lucky to get some extra pressies for Christmas via this wonderful place,, some of those were very stinky indeed but they love them and sleep all curled up round them. This means they get warm and the smell is even more potent. I think I am beginning to tune it out now .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@ewelsh lovely photos of some very happy cats and dogs there!!!

So sad you had a rotten Christmas though. I think it's been trying for a number of us this year.

I'm really glad it's over but thankfully ours passed without incident or fall out or having to call the police (yes one year) so it's been a minor miracle here.

The only thing that has kept me smiling has been this thread and the forum.

Amidst all the rubbish to see the cats relaxed and happy has been just uplifting.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So the last of my family left yesterday and after a big clean up it's time to start enjoying all my goodies and treats from the lovely @LJC675

Starting with breakfast this morning 
Yummy nutty granola...
























It's absolutely delicious!!!! Not too sweet, really fresh and crunchy and you can taste the nuts (pecan?) And is there maple syrup? 
Just lovely!!!!

And I think I am going to have to invest in a sealing machine - the packet is fab lol!!

I reckon we need a cat chat goodies thread for recipes.....

Thank you so much LJC. Looking forward to my next delight - do I do chocolate or honeycomb with my tea this afternoon - or both lol???? xxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> So the last of my family left yesterday and after a big clean up it's time to start enjoying all my goodies and treats from the lovely @LJC675
> 
> Starting with breakfast this morning
> Yummy nutty granola...
> ...


So glad you like it, I hope everything's lasted OK, I ended up making them earlier than planned as we ended up dropping them off so early in November, so I've tried to vaccum seal things as much as possible without crushing them and to keep them crunchy. Hopefully nothings gone a bit soggy, but sorry if anything has. Enjoy xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So, Oscar is feeling perkier again today and he started sniffing around one of the boxes that Auntie Huckybuck sent to him for Secret Santa. It had on it "Catnip Biscuits"...I thought now his tummy has settled he could have a little treat. However, it's actually little felt biscuits full of catnip! They are amazing...and you can see that he doesn't like them. Oh no sireeeee Bob. Thanks @huckybuck - you've picked such brilliant things for him


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, Oscar is feeling perkier again today and he started sniffing around one of the boxes that Auntie Huckybuck sent to him for Secret Santa. It had on it "Catnip Biscuits"...I thought now his tummy has settled he could have a little treat. However, it's actually little felt biscuits full of catnip! They are amazing...and you can see that he doesn't like them. Oh no sireeeee Bob. Thanks @huckybuck - you've picked such brilliant things for him
> 
> View attachment 385685
> View attachment 385686
> ...


I love how he has tried to fit in the box hahaha


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> So glad you like it, I hope everything's lasted OK, I ended up making them earlier than planned as we ended up dropping them off so early in November, so I've tried to vaccum seal things as much as possible without crushing them and to keep them crunchy. Hopefully nothings gone a bit soggy, but sorry if anything has. Enjoy xx


It's so crunchy and fresh - as if made yesterday - you'd have no idea. I'm sure everything will be perfect if this is anything to go by. I'll let you know  xxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, Oscar is feeling perkier again today and he started sniffing around one of the boxes that Auntie Huckybuck sent to him for Secret Santa. It had on it "Catnip Biscuits"...I thought now his tummy has settled he could have a little treat. However, it's actually little felt biscuits full of catnip! They are amazing...and you can see that he doesn't like them. Oh no sireeeee Bob. Thanks @huckybuck - you've picked such brilliant things for him
> 
> View attachment 385685
> View attachment 385686
> ...


Aww so glad he's enjoying them!!!! Love that you thought they were real biscuits before opening rofl!!!

And a bonus box pressie too!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh and @slartibartfast today it's the turn of Olive the Octopus


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Charity lol no we were having problems with Jango just taking over and poor Crunch not getting a look in. 









A couple of years ago our SS got us a plague rat (I didn't know about Valerian then just ordinary catnip) the aroma ended up with youngest son being sent upstairs by his brothers to change his socks :Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> @Charity lol no we were having problems with Jango just taking over and poor Crunch not getting a look in.
> View attachment 385695
> 
> 
> A couple of years ago our SS got us a plague rat (I didn't know about Valerian then just ordinary catnip) the aroma ended up with youngest son being sent upstairs by his brothers to change his socks :Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

@ewelsh thanks so much for posting the pics and so glad they enjoyed the pressies. I have got a clockwork mouse for my guys too, unopened as yet, so it was great to see Libby in action shot chasing hers! Sorry your Xmas was lousy, now you have got rid of those horrid guests can you have a good New Year just for you?

@Mrs Funkin loving the photo of Oscarwoo in his box!

@Citruspips I had a very pungent plague rat in last year's SS which caused the sort of fight between Ted and Raf that involved rolling on the ground yowling:Rage Festivities had to be suspended whilst I split them up and delivered a stern lecture on nasty spoilt little thugs not getting any presents. Thing is, from then till now, I haven't seen the rat, so who pinched it is a mystery. My money would be on Freya as it would be right up her alley.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I've given up trying to "like" every photo ... but I promise that I do! 

What thoughtful gifts and very spoilt kitties!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> I've given up trying to "like" every photo ... but I promise that I do!
> 
> What thoughtful gifts and very spoilt kitties!


Me too. I am worried people may be offended if they think I have not liked their pics. I love love love them all.

Severus with his smelly but much loved new friend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awwww, Oscar has Olive the Octopus too  they are awesome aren’t they?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I still can't quite believe that it's over... I think we just have @Summercat left to open??


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awwww, Oscar has Olive the Octopus too  they are awesome aren't they?


They certainly are, they both love them.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I still can't quite believe that it's over... I think we just have @Summercat left to open??


Have all the secret Santa's been revealed then?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> Me too. I am worried people may be offended if they think I have not liked their pics. I love love love them all.
> 
> Severus with his smelly but much loved new friend.
> View attachment 385731


OMG that is soooo cute


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Kalex enjoying her SS egg box from @Psygon, trying to ignore Mummy videoing her.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> Kalex enjoying her SS egg box from @Psygon, trying to ignore Mummy videoing her.


Awww mum! Give me a hand! Xxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Psygon said:


> I still can't quite believe that it's over... I think we just have @Summercat left to open??


I'm still waiting to see the rest of the promised photos of @JaimeandBree... Pretty please! :Cat


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> Kalex enjoying her SS egg box from @Psygon, trying to ignore Mummy videoing her.


Part of me feels a bit guilty you have to clear up the mess... The other part loves seeing the egg box being used :-D


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I just opened some of the Christmas treats... An orderly queue formed :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

They love the shake of a thrive tube!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> I just opened some of the Christmas treats... An orderly queue formed :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> They love the shake of a thrive tube!!
> 
> View attachment 385735


That is sooooo sweet x


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> @Smuge! I'm waiting for you to confirm I'm right so I can thank you too. Looking for closure here please


who is your SS? I have no idea


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Smuge said:


> who is your SS? I have no idea
> 
> View attachment 385739


Fank you tali!!! We love our grumpy cats


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Perfect Sat night!!!

Watching the Greatest Showman (not a huge fan of musicals on TV but forget the songs - the story and costumes are just brilliant)

Glass of wine obviously.

And @LJC675 milk chocolate honeycomb as a treat.

It's gorgeous!! You can taste it's home made as the honey comb has so much more flavour and dipped in plenty of chocolate too so nice thick coating. The shrink wrap has done the job perfectly - it's fresh and crisp and uttterly delicious. Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Perfect Sat night!!!
> 
> Watching the Greatest Showman (not a huge fan of musicals on TV but forget the songs - the story and costumes are just brilliant)
> 
> ...


I was given The Greatest Showman for Christmas and planned to watch it this afternoon as I was on my own but didn't get round to it. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Perfect Sat night!!!
> 
> Watching the Greatest Showman (not a huge fan of musicals on TV but forget the songs - the story and costumes are just brilliant)
> 
> ...





Charity said:


> I was given The Greatest Showman for Christmas and planned to watch it this afternoon as I was on my own but didn't get round to it. Looking forward to seeing it.


I really enjoyed it, I have adopted 'This is Me' as my personal theme song.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> I was given The Greatest Showman for Christmas and planned to watch it this afternoon as I was on my own but didn't get round to it. Looking forward to seeing it.


Really enjoying it and it's not usually my cup of tea at all. Can thoroughly recommend. Hugh Jackman and Zac Efron are great!!


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Psygon said:


> I just opened some of the Christmas treats... An orderly queue formed :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> They love the shake of a thrive tube!!
> 
> View attachment 385735


At least yours sit neatly! My two are climbing my legs shouting when I get the treats out!


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Really enjoying it and it's not usually my cup of tea at all. Can thoroughly recommend. Hugh Jackman and Zac Efron are great!!


I loved it but I'm a musical addict! My sister got me tickets to go see Hugh jackman in concert next year!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm a little obsessed with the Greatest Showman! Not normally a fan of musicals but I've been rather taken with this one. Have been known to watch it on repeat until I fall asleep when I first got the DVD! Haven't seen it for a while but OH is away tonight so was considering putting it on at some point.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I still can't quite believe that it's over... I think we just have @Summercat left to open??


We still have a stocking here  Oscar is deffo back to his old self today, so might try tomorrow


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

So am I right that we are still waiting for @cava14 una to post about her gifts and for @Erenya to solve her clue?


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Citruspips said:


> So am I right that we are still waiting for @cava14 una to post about her gifts and for @Erenya to solve her clue?


Yes, also think @Ceiling Kitty is still to solve her clue and @Summercat to open her presents, which I'm sure she said she would try to do today all being well.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Summercat is away for a bit but she'll open when she gets back. X


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

ChaosCat said:


> I'm still waiting to see the rest of the promised photos of @JaimeandBree... Pretty please! :Cat


So sorry lovely, had a rotten few days, I will get them uploaded shortly don't worry I haven't forgotten!

Can someone remind me how to upload a video please?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Psygon said:


> If you find somewhere that does bowls let me know! I searched but struggled to find places that printed inside and not just on the outside!
> 
> Seen your PM so will email, but these were the doodles and work in progress
> 
> View attachment 385595


Those are fabulous, how clever!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

JaimeandBree said:


> So sorry lovely, had a rotten few days, I will get them uploaded shortly don't worry I haven't forgotten!
> 
> Can someone remind me how to upload a video please?


So sorry you had a rotten time! I can wait, no problem. I know now that you haven't forgotten.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Made a little video from our Secret Santa pics - thanks again to @Summercat and @JaimeandBree


Awww that's lovely, thank you


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Psygon said:


> @JaimeandBree - just wanted to show the carrot being enjoyed
> 
> View attachment 385194


What a fab pic


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Dear auntie @Clairabella, I have completed my assessment and I have decided that this blankey is most excellent for cuddling and snuggling. Thank you very much!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok so with many apologies to @ChaosCat for the delay here are the rest of our pictures and hopefully a video too if we can figure out how to upload it!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Here come the stoner ones 

































































@ChaosCat


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

@JaimeandBree to upload a video, you 1st have to upload it to youtube, when you do that you will get a link that you can copy. When you do your post click on the media button (the one that looks like a film strip) you will get a pop up that says 'Enter media URL' post the link from youtube in there. Your video will then be in your post.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@ChaosCat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

OH and I also had some fun with the eye patch (excuse how shocking I look lol baaaad light) :Hilarious


















And Jaime loves his very own bag 


















Can only apologise for the poor picture quality, I really must get a new phone as it's been on it's last legs for months and OH's phone is about 100 years old hence the bad pictures  still at least you can see that we had fun! Sorry there aren't many of Bree a combination of the bad light and Jaime muscling in on everything I'm afraid!!

Thanks once again to @ChaosCat , Annie & Bonnie for spoiling us. Can't believe I didn't get the piratesses reference I was thinking of the cats's names, wondered if we had a cat called Hook or Long John Silver! We love all the gifts and the beautiful handmade card will be treasured xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Success I think!!! Please ignore my extreme Scottishness :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious it gets worse after a few glasses of vino 

I think this is the best treat puzzle he's ever had! And it doubles as a game of football - OH and me have spent the last few days unearthing the balls from all over the house, the Christmas tree has come a cropper from flying balls too, luckily no breakables on the bottom branches for just that reason! Safe to say it's a win! Sadly the most Madam Moo Bree Bree has managed is fishing out a treat once the ball is removed for her


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Aw, thanks so much @JaimeandBree for the photos and the video! So glad the things were well received! Actually 'piratesses' does refer to their names as they are named after Anne Bonny.

The video is lovely! Jaime definitely is a very clever boy!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

ChaosCat said:


> Aw, thanks so much @JaimeandBree for the photos and the video! So glad the things were well received! Actually 'piratesses' does refer to their names as they are named after Anne Bonny.
> 
> The video is lovely! Jaime definitely is a very clever boy!


Anne Bonny... gosh I really am being unusually thick I blame this cold I have  oh well at least I got there by another route 

He is a smart cookie especially if it involves winning food! Worked it out straightaway.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well breakfast this morning was a treat!!

The nicest jam I have ever tasted - so fruity, not too sweet, set perfectly - utterly delicious.

I quite like to take a sandwich to golf if I play over lunch so jam sandwiches will be on the menu for a while.

xxx


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

This little mouse is still a huge hit here. Odin very rarely plays by himself so it's nice that he's got something he likes so much! (also can see the box is still being used!)


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 385932
> View attachment 385933
> View attachment 385934
> Well breakfast this morning was a treat!!
> ...


You should put some cheese in with that!  A nice mature cheddar is best, and on white bread.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lea247 said:


> You should put some cheese in with that!  A nice mature cheddar is best, and on white bread.


Montgomery cheddar and LJC jam sandwiches it is then!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh @lea247 a woman after my own heart...cheese and jam  Or cheese and marmalade. Or cheese and honey. Mmmm. Cheeeeeese. I like a cool piece of toast, butter and marmalade, with a slither of cheddar on the top. I wonder why I'm the size of a small planet


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh @lea247 a woman after my own heart...cheese and jam  Or cheese and marmalade. Or cheese and honey. Mmmm. Cheeeeeese. I like a cool piece of toast, butter and marmalade, with a slither of cheddar on the top. I wonder why I'm the size of a small planet


Marmalade :Vomit

I think I should try cheese and honey though!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> Dear auntie @Clairabella, I have completed my assessment and I have decided that this blankey is most excellent for cuddling and snuggling. Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 385819
> View attachment 385820


Awww lovely boy ❤ You are most welcome xxx

I was mortified when I ordered it and then was about to pack it and it said 'dog blanket'. Could've cried. So I did a quick flip reverse of the label and then personalised with a joey sticker ❤


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Biggles and Jack have been patient, I have been away since the 16th of Dec. and arrived back late last night.
Will try to retrieve package from the post office tommorow.
Sorry, SS for your having to wait.:Shy

I am surprised some others are still opening as well!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

my Lazy lot loved their blankets too ❤❤❤

Tom tat trying out his new blanky from @Mrs Funkin and Uncle Oscar and human daddy:

Nicely insitu on king Tom tat's Throne (barrel) lol










Then Prince Edward of Wales trying out tom tat's blanky ❤

On the way upppp:










Sparko:


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

:Kiss :Kiss :Kiss


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> my Lazy lot loved their blankets too ❤❤❤
> 
> Tom tat trying out his new blanky from @Mrs Funkin and Uncle Oscar and human daddy:
> 
> ...


Aww that blanky is gorgeous!!!

:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Aww that blanky is gorgeous!!!
> 
> :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


Thanks ❤ They had one each ❤ Owl face had a chenille baby one lol. Soft coz he's a teeny baby bird lol. That just melted me lol super cute ❤ And then I swaddled him in it like he has just been born lol xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

SIAMESE?????


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Ceiling Kitty - think you've got the Siamese part right. but I think I'm right in saying that we have a few meezer lovers so now you just need to work out which one it is 

(tip : it might help you to go back to the original SS sign up thread. it has a list of all the SS participants ! I'll even help you by posting a link https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-chat-secret-santa-sign-up-2018-its-here.499527/)


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Well I must confess as soon as I found Siamese I thought @lymorelynn, though I'm aware she's not the only Siamese lover here.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

So I've gone through all the outstanding names and I still think it might be @Faye1995


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Erenya said:


> So I've gone through all the outstanding names and I still think it might be @Faye1995


I am not your SS sorry @Erenya good luck on your search! Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Do I put people out of their misery yet????


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Nah, keep ‘em guessing until the New Year


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nah, keep 'em guessing until the New Year


Ok


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh HB just noticed you have changed your avatar, full names this time!  

I have no idea how to do this x


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Erenya said:


> So I've gone through all the outstanding names and I still think it might be @Faye1995


Can you list the outstanding names? Then I can see if my guess is correct.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Oh HB just noticed you have changed your avatar, full names this time!
> 
> I have no idea how to do this x


This is a very old sig lol - I need to make it more up to date!!

The avatar bit is easy - you just go in your profile page and change the photo to one on your computer.

The signature is trickier - I still have to use photobucket which is a pain (does anyone know of any other image hosting site which is easier?) You have to copy the URL of the pic you want from a web hosting site - and paste into the signature bit of your profile.

(To get the four photos together and add names I just used Ribbet - you make a grid collage and add text and then save to your computer - then you upload to the photo hosting site - and copy from there back to your profile).


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> This is a very old sig lol - I need to make it more up to date!!
> 
> The avatar bit is easy - you just go in your profile page and change the photo to one on your computer.
> 
> ...


I still use Flickr now for mine I think. I can't remember though if it was a URL the same as Photobucket or just a copy of the BB code it's been so long since I changed it...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MilleD said:


> I still use Flickr now for mine I think. I can't remember though if it was a URL the same as Photobucket or just a copy of the BB code it's been so long since I changed it...


Actually, not sure if it's not just a pic copied in.

Now I've just confused myself - ignore me, I'll go away.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@Ceiling Kitty - I wonder if it's someone who works with/fosters Siamese and/or other orientals, or supports a meezer rescue centre! "The whole isn't me but something close to my heart".


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nah, keep 'em guessing until the New Year


Absolutely Mrs F, not everyone has opened and posted yet!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> This is a very old sig lol - I need to make it more up to date!!
> 
> The avatar bit is easy - you just go in your profile page and change the photo to one on your computer.
> 
> ...





MilleD said:


> I still use Flickr now for mine I think. I can't remember though if it was a URL the same as Photobucket or just a copy of the BB code it's been so long since I changed it...





MilleD said:


> Actually, not sure if it's not just a pic copied in.
> 
> Now I've just confused myself - ignore me, I'll go away.


Good grief, that all sounds complicated, I will leave well alone. :Bookworm


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Good grief, that all sounds complicated, I will leave well alone. :Bookworm


The ribbet bit is fine lol - just changed my sig again.

If you do that I can talk you through the next bit!!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Cully said:


> @Ceiling Kitty - I wonder if it's someone who works with/fosters Siamese and/or other orientals, or supports a meezer rescue centre! "The whole isn't me but something close to my heart".


I assumed that last sentence meant the word created by the crossword was not the name of the cats or human participating in the SS, just a clue to the cats themselves.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

QOTN said:


> I assumed that last sentence meant the word created by the crossword was not the name of the cats or human participating in the SS, just a clue to the cats themselves.


that's what I thought too - the two meezer lovers that immediately jump out from the list of participants are @Psygon and @lymorelynn


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@huckybuck would Canva help with the graphics side of things? You can upload your own images. Maybe worth a look (and it's free too). I use this in my business graphics


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Bertie'sMum said:


> that's what I thought too - the two meezer lovers that immediately jump out from the list of participants are @Psygon and @lymorelynn


Psygon has tonks but Dumpling has Siamese. In any case, I think all Psygon and Dumpling recipients are known.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Well I opened the card, the answer is not in there but if this isn't @lymorelynn then it's one hell of a coincidence!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

That's an awesome card @Ceiling Kitty


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

QOTN said:


> Psygon has tonks but Dumpling has Siamese. In any case, I think all Psygon and Dumpling recipients are known.


"The whole isn't me etc"------could mean,my cat family is not entirely orientals but they are/have been a very big part of my life ?????????


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cully said:


> "The whole isn't me etc"------could mean,my cat family is not entirely orientals but they are/have been a very big part of my life ?????????


I thought 'the whole isn't me' clue meant that the answer wasn't a username.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I thought 'the whole isn't me' clue meant that the answer wasn't a username.


No I don't think it's a username either, but the Siamese connection feels right.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I recognise that card from last year.  I think the SS means the clue isn't her herself but close to her heart which are the Siamese. I think you've already got it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Well I opened the card, the answer is not in there but if this isn't @lymorelynn then it's one hell of a coincidence!
> 
> View attachment 386024


It is indeed me 
The cards are made for Siamese Rescue but that one could have been done for just me. I knew you would get it once you opened the card which is why I said the clue had to be solved first :Cat


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nah, keep 'em guessing until the New Year


Ooooh Mrs F! I didn't think you were like that!!!:Hilarious


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> It is indeed me
> The cards are made for Siamese Rescue but that one could have been done for just me. I knew you would get it once you opened the card which is why I said the clue had to be solved first :Cat


Thank so much for our gifts Lynn, they are brilliant! I presume you made the blanket and toys yourself?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

All set for NYE thanks to my lovely SS!!!
























Wow I have to say these are amazing. They are slightly sweet, slightly salty, slightly spicy and just scrummy! A hint of heat at the end. The nicest nuts ever! These are the best so far @LJC675

Happy New Year and thank you xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Loved seeing all the opening presents. Think I will parcipate next year.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Loved seeing all the opening presents. Think I will parcipate next year.


Oh I'll mark you in!!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> All set for NYE thanks to my lovely SS!!!
> 
> View attachment 386091
> View attachment 386092
> ...


Mmmm, I love nuts!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Thank so much for our gifts Lynn, they are brilliant! I presume you made the blanket and toys yourself?


My pleasure - and yes, I did make them


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

So the three on my list are:

@cava14 una 
@Ali71
@Pixie_Tinker_Bell

I think it might be @Ali71 as she has black and white cats and comes from Norfolk?

Maybe?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Both of @cava14 una 's recipients have guessed correctly. (I recognise my toys!)


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

We are a bit more delayed, as the package is not in the expected post office.
It seems it is in a holding area of the post office but not central.
Will take a trip out to collect once the offices reopen after the New Year holiday.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Erenya said:


> So the three on my list are:
> 
> @cava14 una
> @Ali71
> ...


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year @Erenya

Milo and Suki are indeed your secret santa paws!! We hope you had a lovely time and enjoyed your presents xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Both of @cava14 una 's recipients have guessed correctly. (I recognise my toys!)


Ah, I wondered if the bunny and rat were made by you  They're much appreciated by my lot


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Both of @cava14 una 's recipients have guessed correctly. (I recognise my toys!)


I didn't realise the mouse was made by you! Going down a storm here still! Thank you


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year @Erenya
> 
> Milo and Suki are indeed your secret santa paws!! We hope you had a lovely time and enjoyed your presents xx


I'm so sorry I didn't get it earlier!! I somehow got convinced that it was someone with one kitty!

Our presents were awesome! Einstein is obsessed with his sllep pad, and the stinky toys are huge hits with both Darwin and Einstein


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Erenya said:


> I'm so sorry I didn't get it earlier!! I somehow got convinced that it was someone with one kitty!
> 
> Our presents were awesome! Einstein is obsessed with his sllep pad, and the stinky toys are huge hits with both Darwin and Einstein


 You're very welcome!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Anybody know if @cava14 una is ok?


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Citruspips said:


> Anybody know if @cava14 una is ok?


Just clicked on her name link and she seems to have been on the forum today so hopefully a sign that she's ok.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So Day 1 healthy eating going well so far.

I decided that some dark chocolate with raspberries and a glass of red wine would give me 1 of my 5 a day, some flavonoids and anti oxidants!!!

I have been very good and stopped at 4 squares with great difficulty as it's absolutely delicious!!! Not too sweet, really chocolately and the bits of dehydrated raspberry explode with flavour!! It's just yummy LJC thank you xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yummy yummy

Can I be @LJC675 SS recipient this year! I promise I will act sooooo surprised.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Yummy yummy
> 
> Can I be @LJC675 SS recipient this year! I promise I will act sooooo surprised.


Not a chance - I'm thinking of introducing a Santa perk - repeat SS lol!!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ha! I'm up for that @huckybuck - and so is Oscar 

He has finally opened his stocking pressies...apologies for the blurry photos, he was excitedly trying to eat the ribbon.

















Please Auntie Huckybuck, will you be my Secret Santa again? I've loved my presents and so did Human Mother and Human Daddy. Thank you again so so much, love from Oscar Woo xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! I'm up for that @huckybuck - and so is Oscar
> 
> He has finally opened his stocking pressies...apologies for the blurry photos, he was excitedly trying to eat the ribbon.
> 
> ...


Of course I will Oscar!!!!!

Unless I get ousted from the job for corruption


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! I'm up for that @huckybuck - and so is Oscar
> 
> He has finally opened his stocking pressies...apologies for the blurry photos, he was excitedly trying to eat the ribbon.
> 
> ...


Ooh look at that gorgeous muzzle - it's like an MCs muzzle!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh, maybe he's a bit "Posh Cat"


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Made another little video... Jammy just loves the fur toys from @JaimeandBree

She brings this one everywhere.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Am I right in that there is only one SS left?:Shy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think you might be the first SS to guess who your Santa is without actually having the clue


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@huckybuck 
 Yes, I may be able to guess.

I was wrong on the date I sent you, I think things officially reopen the 8th.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Made another little video... Jammy just loves the fur toys from @JaimeandBree
> 
> She brings this one everywhere.


Definitely her favourite the way she's playing with it, tossing it around like a real furry critter lol.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Well as promised it took a few days as Moo is very wary of new things but SS eventually went down very well @urbantigers , thank you once again for your lovely gifts.
The sprout has now been batted around everywhere even though she doesn't normally show much interest in balls. And when the pull string mouse disappeared under my chair I thought she was going to dig up the carpet to get it!!
I must find somewhere to hide the huge tub of Dreamies as if I ignore her she just pat's the tub until I give in lol.
She's not very cooperative being photographed at the moment, spending all her time gazing out of the window, then looking shocked when I open it and suggest she goes out. "What! It's cold out there!" It's actually very mild for this time of year. I must convince her that cats do not hibernate but she has other ideas!








I thought I'd better take a pic of the lovely Lily O'Brien's box of chocolates before they disappear. They are gorgeous and I'm having to hide them from visitors lol.








Half gone already. I don't think they'll survive the weekend :Hungry
I've really enjoyed taking part in the CCSS and just feel sad it's all over.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> Well as promised it took a few days as Moo is very wary of new things but SS eventually went down very well @urbantigers , thank you once again for your lovely gifts.
> The sprout has now been batted around everywhere even though she doesn't normally show much interest in balls. And when the pull string mouse disappeared under my chair I thought she was going to dig up the carpet to get it!!
> I must find somewhere to hide the huge tub of Dreamies as if I ignore her she just pat's the tub until I give in lol.
> She's not very cooperative being photographed at the moment, spending all her time gazing out of the window, then looking shocked when I open it and suggest she goes out. "What! It's cold out there!" It's actually very mild for this time of year. I must convince her that cats do not hibernate but she has other ideas!
> ...


What's the choccy on the right that you are saving until last?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> What's the choccy on the right that you are saving until last?


Being a lily's chocolate fan.. I think that one is banoffee pie.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> Definitely her favourite the way she's playing with it, tossing it around like a real furry critter lol.


I suppose I should be pleased its not real. I wake up with it on my pillow hahah


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@MilleD








From left to right we have Raspberry Infusion, Hazelnut Torte, Key Limey Pie, Creme Brulee, Passion Fruit Posset and as Psygon correctly identified, Banoffee Pie :Hungry. 
I have to admit that since I took the photo there are now a few less they're so scrummy.
Good job cats can't eat choc, I *do* need to keep *some* treats for myself lol.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> @MilleD
> View attachment 386603
> 
> From left to right we have Raspberry Infusion, Hazelnut Torte, Key Limey Pie, Creme Brulee, Passion Fruit Posset and as Psygon correctly identified, Banoffee Pie :Hungry.
> ...


Can I live vicariously for a moment? roolroolrool


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Cully 
The chocolates look very yum


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Although I'm still not well, I've got over the food poisoning so finally decided to open the carob Brazil's that came in the SS parcel. I can confirm they are delicious! Thank you @MilleD


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Made another little video... Jammy just loves the fur toys from @JaimeandBree
> 
> She brings this one everywhere.


Awww that's lovely, bless her! J&B love those furry toys too :Happy


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Summercat we still have @cava14 una to open too


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@ChaosCat just realised I neglected to include a picture of these sweet little sauce dishes, which I absolutely love! They will come in handy as we love to cook, going to use them for first time tonight, thank you


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Tigermoon said:


> Although I'm still not well, I've got over the food poisoning so finally decided to open the carob Brazil's that came in the SS parcel. I can confirm they are delicious! Thank you @MilleD
> View attachment 386647


Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better. Not a pleasant start to a new year feeling yukky. Enjoy those Brazil's


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @JaimeandBree those dishes are so cute! I love them


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tigermoon said:


> Although I'm still not well, I've got over the food poisoning so finally decided to open the carob Brazil's that came in the SS parcel. I can confirm they are delicious! Thank you @MilleD
> View attachment 386647


Oh @Tigermoon food poisoning! How did I miss that! That's awful. So glad to read your over it x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry you've been so poorly @Tigermoon, glad you're on the mend


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

That makes me feel a bit better @Citruspips


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tigermoon said:


> Although I'm still not well, I've got over the food poisoning so finally decided to open the carob Brazil's that came in the SS parcel. I can confirm they are delicious! Thank you @MilleD
> View attachment 386647


You're very welcome.

Hope you feel 100% soon x


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@Tigermoon Hope you're starting to feel brighter again now


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @JaimeandBree those dishes are so cute! I love them


They're so sweet aren't they! Perfect size for individual dipping pots


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> @ChaosCat just realised I neglected to include a picture of these sweet little sauce dishes, which I absolutely love! They will come in handy as we love to cook, going to use them for first time tonight, thank you
> View attachment 386651


oooh I like these... @ChaosCat can you tell me where you got them?


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Psygon said:


> oooh I like these... @ChaosCat can you tell me where you got them?


I have got them from amazon.de but also found them on amazon.co.uk:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ceramic-Se...d=1546606599&sr=8-2&keywords=sauce+dishes+cat


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Psygon said:


> And wardrobes... Have to keep these organised because of the glazed doors. The little boxes are full of t-shirts, jumpers, underwear etc. They are probably a little messy so no pictures of inside them :-D
> 
> View attachment 386783


OMG! Hands up who noticed the cats at first glance! Sure wasn't me, they really blend in with the surroundings :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious



ChaosCat said:


> I have got them from amazon.de but also found them on amazon.co.uk:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ceramic-Se...d=1546606599&sr=8-2&keywords=sauce+dishes+cat


Oh my! And there are plates, bowls and mugs as well!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ignore, wrong thread


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I have have streaming cold so am tucked away scoffing chocs from my SS 








Look at my lovely coaster... thank you @Charity I love it xxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@Vanessa131

Suki is going absolutely mental with the little crinkly balls you put in their stockings. We have had them before in previous years but for some reason this year they are THE THING!!! They are being batted around the room, thrown up in the air and carried around in his mouth.

Thank you from Suki!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Citruspips said:


> I have have streaming cold so am tucked away scoffing chocs from my SS
> View attachment 386815
> 
> Look at my lovely coaster... thank you @Charity I love it xxx
> View attachment 386817


Oh not you too! Hope you feel better soon. At least you can't feel guilty for the choccy binge if you're not well .


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> I have have streaming cold so am tucked away scoffing chocs from my SS
> View attachment 386815
> 
> Look at my lovely coaster... thank you @Charity I love it xxx
> View attachment 386817


Oh @Citruspips there are so many colds going round! I've had one for over a week now! Plenty of hot drinks and rest (with a treat or two thrown in for good measure) - I really hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> I have got them from amazon.de but also found them on amazon.co.uk:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ceramic-Se...d=1546606599&sr=8-2&keywords=sauce+dishes+cat


thank you!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Gaaaah!! Just gaaaah!

Rafa has appropriated one of the flying frenzy SS toys for himself, and I haven't the heart to take it off him and insist it goes on the rod clip. He has been playing a mad game where he throws it onto the Xmas tree and hurls himself after it then rolls bunny kicking the poor thing! Unfortunately the tree will be down shortly so make the most of it Raf.

Last night he left it at the foot of my bed as a present. It does resemble a squashed real mouse, tail and all, and I had to go and stand right on it! Screamed madly, totally panicking the snoring Teddy who charged for the door colliding with my bad leg with all the scar tissue, nearly taking me out altogether. There was epic swearing and by the time I hobbled to the lightswitch I had a cat free room as Freya and Rafa had followed in his wake and bolted. All three had to be offered therapy with Xmas catsticks from the new treat jar. It will be more peaceful at work!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hope your leg feels better @Emmasian

I know the type you are talking about, I have one from Purrs and Jack carry's it about like a prize, they are real looking.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Summercat said:


> Hope your leg feels better @Emmasian
> 
> I know the type you are talking about, I have one from Purrs and Jack carry's it about like a prize, they are real looking.


Moo actually prefers the toy attachment on its own. She had a nasty landing once while jumping for a feather and it put her off.
I still buy the toys though as they are very realistic and she bats them around, or I drag them overground so she can stalk them.
I've often had to do a double take to check if the mouse is the toy or real


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> I have have streaming cold so am tucked away scoffing chocs from my SS
> View attachment 386815
> 
> Look at my lovely coaster... thank you @Charity I love it xxx
> View attachment 386817


Sorry you're not feeling well @Citruspips, chocs and paracetomol it is then. Hope you feel better very soon


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Emmasian said:


> Gaaaah!! Just gaaaah!
> 
> Rafa has appropriated one of the flying frenzy SS toys for himself, and I haven't the heart to take it off him and insist it goes on the rod clip. He has been playing a mad game where he throws it onto the Xmas tree and hurls himself after it then rolls bunny kicking the poor thing! Unfortunately the tree will be down shortly so make the most of it Raf.
> 
> Last night he left it at the foot of my bed as a present. It does resemble a squashed real mouse, tail and all, and I had to go and stand right on it! Screamed madly, totally panicking the snoring Teddy who charged for the door colliding with my bad leg with all the scar tissue, nearly taking me out altogether. There was epic swearing and by the time I hobbled to the lightswitch I had a cat free room as Freya and Rafa had followed in his wake and bolted. All three had to be offered therapy with Xmas catsticks from the new treat jar. It will be more peaceful at work!


You do know it only worked out exactly as they planned don't you?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry you are feeling poorly Chief Elf @Citruspips and glad you are feeling better @Tigermoon !!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> Gaaaah!! Just gaaaah!
> 
> Rafa has appropriated one of the flying frenzy SS toys for himself, and I haven't the heart to take it off him and insist it goes on the rod clip. He has been playing a mad game where he throws it onto the Xmas tree and hurls himself after it then rolls bunny kicking the poor thing! Unfortunately the tree will be down shortly so make the most of it Raf.
> 
> Last night he left it at the foot of my bed as a present. It does resemble a squashed real mouse, tail and all, and I had to go and stand right on it! Screamed madly, totally panicking the snoring Teddy who charged for the door colliding with my bad leg with all the scar tissue, nearly taking me out altogether. There was epic swearing and by the time I hobbled to the lightswitch I had a cat free room as Freya and Rafa had followed in his wake and bolted. All three had to be offered therapy with Xmas catsticks from the new treat jar. It will be more peaceful at work!


Holly much prefers the toys as stand alone too although Grace brings the whole thing up to bed as a present lol!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Emmasian said:


> Gaaaah!! Just gaaaah!
> 
> Rafa has appropriated one of the flying frenzy SS toys for himself, and I haven't the heart to take it off him and insist it goes on the rod clip. He has been playing a mad game where he throws it onto the Xmas tree and hurls himself after it then rolls bunny kicking the poor thing! Unfortunately the tree will be down shortly so make the most of it Raf.
> 
> Last night he left it at the foot of my bed as a present. It does resemble a squashed real mouse, tail and all, and I had to go and stand right on it! Screamed madly, totally panicking the snoring Teddy who charged for the door colliding with my bad leg with all the scar tissue, nearly taking me out altogether. There was epic swearing and by the time I hobbled to the lightswitch I had a cat free room as Freya and Rafa had followed in his wake and bolted. All three had to be offered therapy with Xmas catsticks from the new treat jar. It will be more peaceful at work!


I can sooooo visualise this 

I hope your leg improves xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I so love this cushion my SS (thanks again @ewelsh ) gave me, I can't resist keep touching it as it feels like velvet.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Charity said:


> I so love this cushion my SS (thanks again @ewelsh ) gave me, I can't resist keep touching it as it feels like velvet.
> 
> View attachment 386951


Stunning ❤ So pretty xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I got one for me too, I think there are a few of us who have them


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

@MilleD got the floofs a cat version of a baby playmatt thingy and they all love it


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Smuge said:


> @MilleD got the floofs a cat version of a baby playmatt thingy and they all love it
> 
> View attachment 386953


I'm glad they like it :Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I said to husband the other day that I wasn't ready to put away the cat cushion yet, as it's not technically a Christmas cushion but a winter cushion...I know @huckybuck has it too


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I said to husband the other day that I wasn't ready to put away the cat cushion yet, as it's not technically a Christmas cushion but a winter cushion...I know @huckybuck has it too


Definitely a winter cushion Mrs F - mine stay out til March!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@cava14 una

Please can you pop on and say you are if you ok or not?

There are a number of us very concerned (not least your SS who has been looking forward to seeing your opening pics) that you have not posted since Christmas Eve - but from your profile it does ppear you have been online and viewing the forum - are you alright and is there anything we can do?

Is there anything we can help with???


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

We've had lots of fun playing with the leopard print wand today!!! Xxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 387216
> View attachment 387217
> We've had lots of fun playing with the leopard print wand today!!! Xxx


Hello gorgeous Jasper, what a brilliant leopard snake you lucky man xxxxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

We have lift off!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Thank you very much to our SS @Faye1995 
The boys had a ball so far and we have not played with all the presents yet

Jack has a new found love for styrofoam peanuts and Biggles claimed the Da Bird feather attachment and Yeow Banana.
Lots of purrs and head buts from Biggles & Jack:Cat











































Sorry again we are so late. Package was claimed today no problems.
Xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

A few more


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> @cava14 una
> 
> Please can you pop on and say you are if you ok or not?
> 
> ...


Have you had any reply yet? It's a shame for her secret santa. Hope @cava14 una is ok.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow @Summercat thats a big stash of toys


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Good presents enjoyed by all the cats then.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

@Summercat don't apologise! As long as there all enjoyed  Thankyou for posting the photos!!! Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww What a lovely parcel @Summercat and well worth the wait!!!

Lovely to see the kids having fun with everything!!

Well done to our wonderful elf @Faye1995 for managing to send a package to Russia - no mean feat!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Have you had any reply yet? It's a shame for her secret santa. Hope @cava14 una is ok.


Yes I have heard back now and she has promised to post photos today.

I am sad for both her Santa's that they have had to wait until now as it has slightly taken the edge off it for them, but I really hope it won't put them off joining in again next year.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Faye1995 
There will be more photos to come as well, Jack has discovered the Yeoww banana:Cat
He is still young but likes catnip

Biggles is zonked from his tussle with the banana.

The planner will come in handy as well.
Xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Jack with his turn with the banana


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Now fast asleep with his new toy.









Yesterday was Christmas Day here, and there was a long holiday from the first to seventh.
Will post more over the next few days as we try the new toys. I will post in the photo thread.
Xx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I am here and want to apologise to both my Secret Santas and to those who organised it. I have been ill with the bug that's going around up here I thought I was better but had a relapse. Thank you so much for all the presents both for the cats and for me we have all really enjoyed them.

I'll be doing an opening post directly but wanted to apologise first. :Sorry


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Summercat said:


> A few more
> View attachment 387356
> View attachment 387357
> View attachment 387358
> ...


Wow, that's quite a haul. They've both done really well and it looks like they'll be having plenty of fun


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

OK first one which I think is Cully?














Spice and Tim sitting on parcel

























All 3 rifling through their goodies






Spice getting carried away






Piper's special pressie which made me laugh out loud






The boys trying to deafether something






Piper having a breather






Tim not having a breather






I'm sorry to say this was a small spat due to over excitement

Will stop there as the Forum has told me I'm over doing it!!!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Next one Pixie Tinkerbell I think






Can't turn my flash off so tend to get bleached out sometimes






Timon the box he likes boxes






Before we started












My friend's kids helped.












They like this






Spoiled or what






Tim trying to get at a feather flying thing






Feather flying thing after Tim got at it

Will post photos of them playing with their toys later. Won't be able to do flying thing or wands as I am on my own and don't have enough hands!!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@cava14 una so sorry you've been unwell. It's not nice at anytime but especially at this time of year.
Yes of course I'm your SS, did I make it too easy then?
Glad everyone seemed to enjoy the parcel and hope it was all suitable. I must admit, I did smile as I popped the Quavers in for Piper so he doesn't have to steal any Hope you found the spare batteries ok.
Yes it would be nice to see more pics if you can manage, but I know what it's like not having enough hands lol.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

cava14 una said:


> Next one Pixie Tinkerbell I think
> View attachment 387401
> Can't turn my flash off so tend to get bleached out sometimes
> View attachment 387402
> ...


Yes, you're right that was us. Lovely to see pictures of everyone enjoying their gifts, hope they've had lots of fun with them.

Sorry to hear you've been so unwell, hopefully you're feeling much better now. I hope the moggies have been giving you plenty of therapeutic cuddles.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Still loving the beautiful bed!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And a treat for me today - trying to be good and healthy but just fancied a sweet treat - sourdough rye bread and LJC jam hit the spot nicely!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm still eating the Christmas cakes :Yuck:Yuck:Yuck

This is one of Toppy's favourite SS gifts


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> I'm still eating the Christmas cakes :Yuck:Yuck:Yuck
> 
> This is one of Toppy's favourite SS gifts
> 
> ...


Hope he doesn't get himself tied up in knots.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Loving my socks from ss @Dumpling  they even fit perfectly which is a rarity for my tiny feet! Definitely my new favourite socks - thank you so much.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Loving my socks from ss @Dumpling  they even fit perfectly which is a rarity for my tiny feet! Definitely my new favourite socks - thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 388341


Aww I'm glad they fit!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Secret Santa is the gift that keeps on giving...I have just this evening introduced yet another of Oscar's presents to him  It's just brilliant - and all thanks to our amazing Secret Santa, who coincidentally was Santa herself.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Misty Moo definitely loves her new SS blankie now it doesn't smell new anymore. She is such a funny little soul, taking her time to get to know everything new, then promptly falling in love with it.
I think she's had a tiff with mousey though!
Here she is, lying contentedly on it, while kicking the living daylights out of her Mr Mousey


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Dumpling said:


> Aww I'm glad they fit!


Honestly don't think I've ever had socks fit so well before. Usually they're all a little on the big side, or if I venture to children's sizes they go a little small so these are just perfect


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

"Hi Auntie Huckybuck, here I am in my new cube  Human mother says it's going to be very very useful in the summertime for some shade in the garden. Personally I think it's a good place to hide from Olive the Octopus, so she doesn't know I'm sneaking up on her!"


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Hi Auntie Huckybuck, here I am in my new cube  Human mother says it's going to be very very useful in the summertime for some shade in the garden. Personally I think it's a good place to hide from Olive the Octopus, so she doesn't know I'm sneaking up on her!"
> 
> View attachment 388450
> 
> ...


LOVE that Octopus!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

oliviarussian said:


> LOVE that Octopus!!!!!


Olive the Octopus is very special, it's true


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Olive the Octopus is very special, it's true


Is it one of SBs wonderful creations?


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Olive the Octopus is very special, it's true


Certainly is, Lily and Severus love love love theirs.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

We need a distributer for the SB toys


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

My boys have been having fun with their SS gifts and love the treats:Headphone

The ball that came with the scratcher toy, gets chased all around the flat


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Tawny75 said:


> Certainly is, Lily and Severus love love love theirs.


Rosso has a Percy Pig


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes you are right @oliviarussian Olive is indeed an SBF creation - Oscar is such a lucky boy, he had so many amazing SS gifts


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Hi Auntie Huckybuck, here I am in my new cube  Human mother says it's going to be very very useful in the summertime for some shade in the garden. Personally I think it's a good place to hide from Olive the Octopus, so she doesn't know I'm sneaking up on her!"
> 
> View attachment 388450
> 
> ...


Love that octopus too:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Today the rest of our Secret Santa parcel arrived, that we had to leave behind in London: cans of canagan's and an unbelievably soft blanket.
Thank you very much, @SuboJvR!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

That's a pretty pattern on the blanket @ChaosCat :Cat

The cat inside as well


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Summercat said:


> That's a pretty pattern on the blanket @ChaosCat :Cat
> 
> The cat inside as well


It's a really lovely blanket and Annie thanks for the compliment!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> Today the rest of our Secret Santa parcel arrived, that we had to leave behind in London: cans of canagan's and an unbelievably soft blanket.
> Thank you very much, @SuboJvR!
> View attachment 388487


Oh my goodness what an adorable photo!! Glad you are enjoying it Annie!!!

Hope the Canagan goes down well


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I LOVE how this thread is still going!!!



Mrs Funkin said:


> "Hi Auntie Huckybuck, here I am in my new cube  Human mother says it's going to be very very useful in the summertime for some shade in the garden. Personally I think it's a good place to hide from Olive the Octopus, so she doesn't know I'm sneaking up on her!"
> 
> View attachment 388450
> 
> ...


Oh fab - I knew he'd like it - don't know a cat that doesn't like a cube or tunnel!!

The HBs have found that dive bombing it is great fun too - a bit like a bouncy castle!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The amount of presents Oscar has, Auntie HB, I reckon we could still be going at Easter


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@huckybuck I think it's really nice to see and hear what the recipients think about their pressies. If there were a lot of gifts then it could take quite a while to get through them, as Mrs F said.
I'm still enjoying it and It's so gratifying to see the gifts we sent being used and enjoyed and know they are appreciated. It's what makes it all worthwhile.
It gives us some good ideas about what our own kitts might like too.
So for me, the more pics posted, the better.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@Pixie_Tinker_Bell Love the socks, they're so cute. I know what you mean about the size. I'm only a 3/4 and the sock tops usually hang over my toes, so it's nice to see small sizes. Children's socks cut into my ankles by the end of the day.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I must apologise to @Emmasian as I promised to post some more pics and then didn't . Tbh most were blurred as the boys refused to co-operate and kept running around. However here are 1 or 2 more

This is our haul










I must confess to doing something a bit naughty. At first I decided not to open the tunnel until I'd put the Christmas decorations away. Then I decided that I would save it for Kito's birthday (14th Jan) as I hadn't got him anything (bad meowmy I know. Mosi didn't get much for his either - just been too mad of late and I've no money left after all my renovations). Anyway, he thinks it's the bees knees. He was actually playing with it today when I got home from work. Instead of coming for fuss he just kept going back and running through it again. I think poor Mosi had been pounced on a fair bit so I think I got home just in time to save Mosi's sanity. He enjoys it too though.










They really do love everything. The cardboard scratcher was an instant hit with both of them. I was woken one night shortly after Christmas by someone running around. When I got up to investigate they both stopped and looked totally innocent so I went back to bed, puzzled. A few minutes later they were running around again. Turned out they were playing with one of their SS pom poms! The blankets are much loved and used. So thank you very much for everything.

I was spoilt too - a lovely mug with the boys on



















Cat socks which I love and a really nice cat themed handbag torch










I've taken the mug to work so that the boys are always with me 

We have all been thoroughly spoilt


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

urbantigers said:


> I must apologise to @Emmasian as I promised to post some more pics and then didn't . Tbh most were blurred as the boys refused to co-operate and kept running around. However here are 1 or 2 more
> 
> This is our haul
> 
> ...


Those mugs are lovely.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww lovely gifts there - the mug is fab and the tunnel too - not seen either of those around before.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry for the thread resurrection.

But the box our parcel from @Summercat came in has been repurposed as the best window seat in the house!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Psygon 
Repurposing and recycling rock


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Sorry for the thread resurrection.
> 
> But the box our parcel from @Summercat came in has been repurposed as the best window seat in the house!
> 
> View attachment 396113


Always glad to see recycling lol.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

urbantigers said:


> I must apologise to @Emmasian as I promised to post some more pics and then didn't . Tbh most were blurred as the boys refused to co-operate and kept running around. However here are 1 or 2 more
> 
> This is our haul
> 
> ...


For some reason I never saw the updated post, so thanks for reviving the thread. So glad the pusses had such fun - that's a lovely photo down the tunnel. Know what you mean about birthdays. My guys had so much from the SS that I saved all my own gifts for them for their birthdays in April and May.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Secret Santa Thread in July lol. Had to post to show you my dwarf Sweet Pea seeds which my SS @Charity gave me. Thank you so much they're all grown up now and smell delicious xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

They look beautiful, Chief Elf 

Oscar's has two of his gifts from @huckybuck out as well since it got hot 










Likes his tent, still wary of the pool. Christmas in July, eh?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> Secret Santa Thread in July lol. Had to post to show you my dwarf Sweet Pea seeds which my SS @Charity gave me. Thank you so much they're all grown up now and smell delicious xx
> View attachment 410021


I was wondering if yours were in flower the other day @Citruspips, thanks for the photo, they look lovely. I've grown some as well, photo and story in gardening section, they smell divine don't they.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Love that this thread is still alive 

Must almost be time to be thinking about this year... :-D


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

It's the first time I've grown dwarf sweet peas they make lovely little posies to fill the house with fragrance


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Love that this thread is still alive
> 
> Must almost be time to be thinking about this year... :-D


:Bag


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Woo hoo - I think it’s got to be a record!!
SS in July - brilliant!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:Jawdrop:Muted


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I have an admission to make... I've been sat here all evening rereading last year's secret santa thread to 1) start prepping for clues (gosh I was rubbish last year) and 2) start building excitement for next week!!! :Hilarious

I have cribbed so much info tho, I am totally raring to go now!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Woo hoo - I think it's got to be a record!!
> SS in July - brilliant!!


SS in JULY  wash your mouth out with soapy water young lady!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> SS in JULY  wash your mouth out with soapy water young lady!


See i saw this and then I did the same. Bad Psygon!


----------

